# Viridian Plague--Act 4: The Sleeping Queen



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2007)

(OOC: Continued for just Obscurity at the moment, maybe more later if they live)

*Obscurity reappears in the central area near where the door with the dryads once stood.  Now there is only shifting light along the wall.  The Summer and Spring doors are still present, but the Winter door is gone, leaving pale illumination, as Lyssa sits awaiting the arrival of more Guardians, or Trayah.*

"Ah, well done!" Lyssa says, seeming relieved that someone else had finished, "So what did they make you do?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Obscurity breathes a huge sigh of relief as she exits her trial.  She runs up to Lyssa and gives her a big hug, then embarassed lets go and says, "Um, well there was an eye that shot rays of frost as I climbed, balanced, and jumped my way through an obstacle course.  I'm um not doing so well, but at least I'm though.  I think I've expended virtually all my resources.  What did you have to do?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2007)

"Really?  You look fine to me, hon," Lyssa points to Obscurity, looking for the marks of injuries. 

*And indeed, with the fading light from the shifting spirit-dryads, Obscurity seems to have been restored to full health.  She can even feel the arcane potential of her expended spells returned to her.*

"As for my trial, well, I wound up with a series of annoying long logic puzzles.  Let me tell you something--solving the clues on a blank symmetrically-latticed crossword puzzle is hard enough already, but when to fit everything you have to figure out to imagine your solution on the surface of a Klein bottle and wrap around to the other side, and then you have to read along the diagonal once everything is finished to find the answer, it can get frustrating--and that was just one of the ones they threw at me.  Fortunately, I had everything under control--apparently wrong answers would have been met with icy blasts or something like that, or so the voice told me, but I can't be sure if she was bluffing or not, since I didn't care to find out!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2007)

"That was all just in the trial? Few, I'm glad I didn't have to find out if dying was a final end in there.  I'm also glad that I didn't have those kind of puzzles,  I would have met more icy blasts than I did already." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2007)

(OOC: Obscurity will note that her rope is still gone--it wasn't just an illusion, apparently--she was probably intentionally healed and refreshed at the end)

"Well, I'm quite glad I didn't have to jump and tumble around.  I don't have your catlike reflexes, so unless they would have let me just fly through the whole thing, I would not have made it back."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2007)

"I wish I could've flown, you'll have to teach me that one. Oh wait my rope, I guess it wasn't all in my head. I'll need another one I guess." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2007)

"Flight is a convenient trick--it helps keep away from big grappling monsters that have no ranged attack or flight ability," Lyssa offers, "This is extremely useful against most dangerous Mojiin assassins, although admittedly some of them can fly."

"Yes...I don't think it was in our heads--it felt more like we were shifting into pocket dimensions, or maybe touching what the people here would call the 'Spirit World'.  Actually, you're one of the 'people here', or so it seems.  Do you know anything more about it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

*Suddenly, Trayah's door swirls and disappears in an aura of clear light, as the Shaman himself is shunted through the doorway and back into the central area with Obscurity and Lyssa.  Only Whinoah has yet to return.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2007)

"Hi Trayah, welcome back.  How did you fare in your trial?" asks Obscurity a lot calmer now.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 28, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, it was much different than what I expected, and it appears I was supposed to do the trials I sent you to myself as well.”

*Trayah crosses quickly to the Summer door as he speaks, looking at his companions only long enough to make sure they’re whole.*

“I wonder if I am permitted to help Whinoah now, or whether she and I are stuck with the error I made...”

*As he utters the last word, Trayah reaches out to touch the Summer door.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2007)

*Nothing happens--only Whinoah's death will allow Trayah entry, as only one person can be inside at a time.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Turning back to the others when he can’t enter, Trayah at first looks satisfied, but his mien quickly changes to one of apprehension.*

“Hrrrmm, I thought that would be the case, but it was worth checking anyway. Well, at least I know Whinoah is still alive for the moment, though from the visions and words of the spirit I encountered, she is in a great deal of trouble.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

"That does not sound good. I knew nothing of what was happening to either of you, I was faced with physical trials while trying to avoid getting shot at, Lyssa was presented with mental puzzles to avoid getting shot at.  What happened in your trial, Trayah?" asks Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 30, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“No, it doesn’t, though I already know what both you and Whinoah were pitted against in your trials Rowanne, as the spirit showed me. As for me, well the trial I endured was, I guess, supposed to be a final test for me, after passing through the skill, combat, and logic tests you have endured on my behalf. Simply it was a test of self-confidence and humility, an evaluation of myself if you will, rather than handling external problems like the other trials.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

"Another test I think I would've failed. I hope Whinoah is okay." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 1, 2007)

(OOC: Bront's gone so...I rolled the rest of the trial for Whinoah myself.  She wound up winning)

*Whinoah is shunted from her door--or is she flying out?  It almost looks like the light that carries her is formed like glowing wings, but just as quickly it fades away.*

*The light around the room from the four walls swirls together, and it collects in the centre, forming an orb of swirling light.  The light shines forth in all directions and then pierces downwards, revealing a spiral staircase in the centre of the floor leading downwards.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2007)

"Welcome back Whinoah, we were worried about you. I'm glad you're okay.  I'm guessing we go down from here? Do you want me to check it out first, Trayah?" asks Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 2, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Good to see you made it out in one piece Whinoah, I feared you weren’t going to make it there for a while after what the spirit showed me,” Trayah states simply, before answering Obscurity, “Please do, Rowanne.”

OOC: Did Trayah cast his spells, and if so, how long approximately is it since he cast them?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

(OOC: Yes, Trayah cast his spells--it has been somewhere between twenty and thirty minutes since he did so)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*Obscurity heads downward, and as she does, the air becomes colder and colder, until eventually she is shivering and highly uncomfortable just being there.  She sees her breath in front of her face, and the passage ahead is frozen over and darkened.*

(OOC: She doesn't have Endure Elements, does she?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 3, 2007)

[sblock=RA]ooc: nope no Endure Elements, not one I usually would take for a sorceror.

She'll continue a bit further, activating her invisibility as she goes.  She'll check a few things, but will return if it starts getting too cold.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity](OOC: Yeah, it's pretty idiotic to take for a Sorcerer)

*Obscurity continues along the icy path, her breath misting in front of her face the only visible sign of her invisible presence.  The path stretches onward through the bitter cold, and she shivers as she makes her way slowly along, so as not to lose her balance.  Eventually, she hears a sudden soft hissing sound from the walls, and spins about, finding herself surrounded by two wispy floating icy entities with glowing blue eyes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*If Obscurity doesn’t return or call back within a minute or so, Trayah will lead the rest of the group down the stairs after her, in case she’s gotten herself into trouble.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2007)

[sblock=obscurity]Obscurity tries to slow her breathing to see if the blue flying things can see her. She readies herself to cast Blink if they make any hostile moves. She'll start running back up the passage if that is the case.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*They must have come through the walls like ghosts, as they are now blocking her way both forwards and back.  They drift gently in the air, staring at her as she stands motionless.  The air is bone-chill around her, as if an icy claw is constricting about her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2007)

[sblock=Obscurity]*Ah hell, not another mistake girl.* she thinks to herself.  With the cold making things more difficult to wait it out, she tries to think of a way past.  *Blink won't help if they are ethereal too. But I've got little choice*.  

ooc: Is her Prot from Evil still active? It was cast during the trial, so I'll assume not.

Obscurity casts Protection from Evil and tries to make her way back down the corridor.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*As soon as Obscurity casts her spell, the two cold entities dart forward.  Their mere presence next to her causes the cold to surge to a deathly chill that sinks into her bones.  Fortunately, one of the two attacks deflects against her aura that protects from those of evil intent.  The other attack, however, infuses her with a numbing chill and saps away her strength.*

(OOC: Obscurity takes 10 Damage and loses 1 Strength and 2 Dex

Obscurity's Turn)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2007)

[sblock=Obscurity]Obscurity takes the opportunity to move quick back towards the others. She'll shout for help when she gets a chance.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity](OOC: She's surrounded--will she run _through_ one of them?  Around it?  Either way, it'll definitely get an AoO)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2007)

[sblock=obscurity]Around if possible, through if necessary[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 6, 2007)

OOC: Was my post missed above or has very little time passed so far?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

(OOC: I saw it unleashed--it's too confusing to juggle two timelines about (with different posting speeds behind them) and count every second of Obscurity walking down empty halls, so I'm going to assume they spent constant time and made equal progress until Obscurity stops, then I'll count 10 rounds and Trayah will be at the same point 

Good question, though--I sometimes do miss lone posts)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*The cold becomes extreme, and Obscurity is filled with dread as her body stiffens, becoming numb and unresponsive.*

*But then the moment is over and she dashes backwards through the bitter cold, with the slowly-drifting cold wraiths in pursuit.  After running for only a little while, she comes across Trayah, who has apparently followed her, with Whinoah and Lyssa close behind.*

(OOC: Obscurity takes 3 Damage, then she takes 13 Damage and loses 1 Str and 1 Dex) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

*Trayah heads downward, and as he does, the air becomes colder and colder, until eventually he is shivering and highly uncomfortable just being there. It's even worse for him than for the others, who are also uncomfortable, mainly due to the fact that his body temperature is regulated by the environment and doesn't generate much of its own heat, and so his natural reaction on so much cold is to drift off into an icy sleep from whose grip he will never awaken.  He sees his breath in front of his face, and the passage ahead is frozen over and darkened.  Just then, Obscurity comes running, frightened, from further down the passage.  Small icicles, rime, and frost cover her body, and she shivers frantically in some places and seems numb in others.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2007)

"Wrrraiths coming. Sooo cold."  says Obscurity moving past Trayah. Her lips are blue and patches of frost bite are appearing on her white white cheeks. As she reaches the other side of the party she collapses against the wall seeking warmth.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah casts _produce flame_, hoping it may provide some warmth, as he regrets the fact he didn’t ask the spirits for magic to protect them from the elements.*

“Wrraithsss?” Trayah inquires, his teeth chattering.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

*The magical fire does little to provide warmth, but it does illuminate as well as a torch would.  Off in the darkened distance, by two wispy floating icy entities float towards the four cold newcomers, trailing wisps of darkened haze and glaring with glowing blue eyes full of winter's chill.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Not willing to risk them getting any closer after what they’ve done to Obscurity, Trayah casts _flame strike_ on the wraiths.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]9d6 damage [half fire/half divine] / DC 21 Reflex half[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

*The Flame Strike blazes in its full glory, but the incorporeal nature of the ice spirits causes them to ignore the attack.*

*Whinoah curses, realising that her only magical bow, borrowed from M'ress, is enchanted with the power of ice.*

*Lyssa sighs.*

"I really hate these evil spirit thingies--they're so hard to pin down."

*She fires several bursts of magical force at one of them, but it continues forward.  Though the two phantasmal emissaries of icy death do not yet touch the four intruders, their mere presence sends the temperature dropping dramatically, numbing them with cold.*

(OOC: IS1 takes 16 Damage

Trayah takes 9 Damage
Obscurity takes 4 Damage
Whinoah takes 7 Damage)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (48/57 hp, AC 21/12 touch)*

“Hrrmmm, yes, very annoying, when the magic of the spirits passes right through them too,” Trayah enunciates slowly as he battles the cold. “Best to send them away if I can, before they freeze us here.”

*Raising his holy symbol, Trayah calls upon his spirits to banish the ice spirits that confront him.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

*Trayah easily banishes the two icy spirits--each flees sideways in opposite directions, into the walls.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 8, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Moving over to Obscurity, Trayah attempts to help her up with one hand, while keeping the hand holding the flame nearby for whatever warmth it might provide her.*

“Come Rowanne, let’s push on before they can return. Did you find anything else to trouble us as you went ahead?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2007)

"nnno no, just the ccold."  She steels herself and stands again, her hands beneath her arm pits for warmth. The traditional bikini is rather unrealistic in this cold.  Ready though she nods. "Ththe wraiths hit me a few times. I am nnot feeling so well."

[sblock=ooc]She took some damage (26) and some ability damage (2Str, 3Dex)[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrrmm, I’m not enjoying the cold too much myself, Rowanne, as it makes me quite sleepy. Hopefully, I can do something about the damage the wraiths have caused though,” Trayah declares, first healing her wounds and then attempting to help her regain some of her mobility.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _cure serious wounds_ 3d8+15, using his prepared _sleet storm_. Before casting _restoration, lesser_ in an attempt to restore Obscurity’s mobility (Dex).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

*Obscurity's feels her body fill with momentary warmth.  When it is gone, she is still cold again from the icy temperatures, but her joints feel like they have recovered their full fluid range of movement, and much of her frostbite is gone.*

(OOC: 28 HP recovered, all Dex recovered.  Still missing the Str)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

OOC: Sadly that's going to have to wait unless someone else can fix it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

(OOC: Eh, it probably doesn't matter at all unless she loses more and it gets zapped down to 0.  Proceeding from here?)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

OOC: Yes, let's continue along the ice tunnel to where Obscurity got to.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2007)

"Thank you, that feels much better." says Obscurity, feeling quite a bit warmer. She make sure that she still has her prot. from evil up and offers one to anyone else who wants.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

*Lyssa accepts and then offers Obscurity a Mage Armour:*

"With incorporeal foes, even a simple Mage Armour offers strong protection."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Are we ready then? If so, let’s go.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

*Heading onward into the cold, the group continues for a while through twisting passageways, the cold slowly taking its toll.  Nonetheless, they persevere, eventually reaching a large chamber with three levels, each with many passageways.  Unfortunately, there are also four of the ice spirits in this room, perhaps including the ones they sent away before.*

(OOC: Cold nonlethal environmental damage--Obscurity 4, Trayah 9, Whinoah 5.  It can't be healed until you get out of the cold for a while)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (48/57 hp, 9 nonlethal damage, AC 21/12 touch)*

*Not bothering with spells this time, Trayah calls upon the spirits to again banish their icy opponents... once they come within range.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

*With the display of Trayah's power, all four spirits are turned aside, disappearing into the walls...for now.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

OOC: Just to check. You are using Trayah's empowered turning, correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

(OOC: Nope--I forgot;  looks like he got all four then )


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lyssa accepts and then offers Obscurity a Mage Armour:*
> 
> "With incorporeal foes, even a simple Mage Armour offers strong protection."




"Thank you, it is much appreciated. I could cast my own, but perhaps my magic missiles will come in handy if we face more of those incorporeal wraiths." says Obscurity accepting Lyssa's offer.

She is thankful again when Trayah banishes the spirits, though she hopes that they are not just compounding the issue.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 12, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Now, let’s move on quickly before they return or gather more of their brethren. Which passageway to choose though is the question, so let’s spread out and see if any of the passageways are different from the others, as that may give us a clue of how to proceed,” Trayah entreats, standing still for a moment more, before he nods his head and moves off to conduct his own search.

[SBLOCK=Amanal]“Amanal, could you help with the search please? As we have much ground to cover here, and little time to do it, I imagine.”[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC]Yes, I hope I'm just not making things worse further on too by banishing ice spirits.  So, were the ice spirits in any particular part of the room?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

(OOC: They had begun to descend upon the group, but they were floating in the upper centre of the room)

*There are ten paths on the bottom floor and eight on the second as well as the third.  The ten on the bottom floor include the one they came through.*

(OOC: Which will each of them take?)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 12, 2007)

OOC: Just to clarify. It’s Trayah’s intention to see if any of the passageways differ from the others... there’s no intent to actually leave the room itself. Trayah will head to the highest level though, assuming it can be reached on foot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

*There are ramps that lead up to the two upper landings, though the centre of the room is mainly empty.  The passageways appear mainly identical.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Obscurity moves up the ramp with Trayah and looks down the passages on the first floor above the group. As he said, just to take a peak rather than split up again. She'll stay visible for now and is rather hesitant to get too close to the walls.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

(OOC: How long and carefully are they searching?  Compared to, say, the duration of a turning attempt )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 13, 2007)

OOC: Just a quick look to see if any passageway is obviously different from the others or has any notable markings around the entrance itself... nothing too fancy or time consuming, as Trayah is acting on that timetable himself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 13, 2007)

ooc: Obscurity will do likewise having been advised by Trayah before moving up to the next level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: It's just as I said, then--they appear more-or-less identical)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 14, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrrmm, well there’s nothing apparent here to identify a specific path, so let’s try the opening opposite where we entered,” Trayah proposes, heading back down to the lowest level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

*Walking along the corridor, the group travels through a long icy hallway and reaches a room that looks exactly the same as the last one.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 14, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah shakes his head as they find themselves in an identical room to the one they just left, before looking around to see if there are any ice spirits hovering nearby.*

“Well, either the creators of this place made two identical rooms in an attempt to create a more confusing labyrinth, or we’ve just returned to the room we just left. This may take a while...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: No ice spirits...for now)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 14, 2007)

(ooc: is there anything on the ceiling or floor of the large room we are currently in?)

"Well, only one way to check if this is the same room as the one we left.  Leave something here and try again." says Obscurity as she reaches into her backpack and retrieves something small and leaves it in the centre of the room.

(ooc: I just realized that I never elaborated on Misc Equipment on her character sheet)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: Nothing on the ceiling or floor that is distinctive)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 15, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“A good plan, Rowanne, let’s test it quickly,” Trayah replies, leading them at a quick pack down the opposite tunnel once again, and watching for any signs of the ice spirits returning.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

*They enter another room that looks identical.  The miscellaneous object is not present here.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah turns and starts back up the tunnel they just exited, when the object Obscurity placed is not present.*

“Back the way we came then to see whether your object remains, Rowanne... to see if these rooms are indeed different or whether your bauble disappeared. If we do find it, we must then head back to the room before that, as it seems we haven’t chosen the correct path... unless we are just expected to wander aimlessly through these passageways and chambers until something reveals itself.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

*Returning through the hallway they used before, they reach another room that does not have Rowanne's object.  It does, however, have six ice spirits!*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2007)

Obscurity casts a channeled pyroblast (as a standard action) hoping to catch all 6 in firey doom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

(OOC: Can't get them all with the 10-foot radius.  You know that the 15-foot radius is only a full-round action, not a total full round, right?  She can hit five with the 15-foot radius or three with the 10-foot radius)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2007)

(ooc: I'm not sure I understand the difference. Full-round action spells don't go off till the begining of your next action, no?  Or is it just no move beyond 5' full round action?  If so I'm definitely going that route)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

(OOC: The latter. A full-round action requires an entire round to complete. Thus, it can’t be coupled with a standard or a move action, though if it does not involve moving any distance, you can take a 5-foot step.  Awww nuts, is her save DC on that really exactly 18?  Two of them rolled that exactly )

*Obscurity fires off a concentrated blast of flame that completely melts away two of the icy spirits and severely damages two others.*

"Smaller than a fireball...but more powerful.  Bravo!" Lyssa encourages.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

OOC: Wasn't Obscurity supposed to hit 5, as you only posted a result for 4?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

(OOC: Incorporeal miss chance--and she was lucky that only applied to 1 )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

OOC: You should have posted one went unscathed then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Lyssa waits, evidently prepared with a spell but wondering if she would be better served to save it.*

"Trayah, how many more times can you get rid of them?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (48/57 hp, 9 nonlethal damage, AC 21/12 touch)*

“Today, four more times, though it seems to just compound our trouble, as they only seem to return with more. Though that may work to our advantage if we can take them all at one time, but I can do little else against such threats.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

"Well then, if I must, then I must," Lyssa sighs and throws a roiling Fireball at the remaining spirits and burning three of them away.

*Whinoah shoots ineffectively at the last spirit.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

(OOC: You may want to just not use the turn attempt--Obscurity can probably finish the last one (which is injured) with Magic Missile or Scorching Ray)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (48/57 hp, 9 nonlethal damage, AC 21/12 touch)*

“Nicely done. Though there is little point in sending one away.”

*Trayah projects _searing light_ at the spirit that remains.*

OOC: Turning removed, though he would have shot his _searing light_ before the last one moved if possible. BTW is that lethal or nonlethal damage, assuming things don't change?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trayah hits the final spirit with pure searing light, causing it to fade away just before it reaches them.*

(OOC: I'll edit it out, but lethal.  You'll take nonlethal damage again real soon, don't worry )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, I'm looking forward to that seeing as Trayah seems to take double damage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

(OOC: Naw, just bad luck and a minor damage increase.  Where to next?)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, that certainly got the blood pumping, though it doesn’t solve our main problem. As with Rowanne’s object missing, we’ve got no better idea of what’s going on than before. Was the object taken? Were we transported to a different room? I just don’t know, so we might as well try another passageway from here, perhaps on the top tier... something to the left of where we are now or to the right of where we should have originally entered, assuming we haven’t been turned around.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Following that passage, they wind up on the correspondingly-opposite side of the top tier of an identical room.*

"Hmm...with all these counterexamples, I must conclude that the first room had slight differences from the rest, but all these others have been the same.  Perhaps if we continue for a time we will return from whence we began?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I would assume so, but then how can we tell if we have returned to it or not, when each subsequent room has an identical appearance to the first, if anything we leave behind to mark a room is either removed or doesn’t matter as we are actually being transported elsewhere as we walk. Perhaps we should just continue trying to retrace our path, regardless,” Trayah offers, looking back down the passageway they just left.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

"I suppose.  I have memorised the four paths we have taken thus far.  Shall we try it?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“It seems we must, if the first room holds the only passage that will allow us to proceed. If nothing strange is going on, beyond unattended items disappearing, we should only need to pass back through the passage we just traversed, and then take the passage in the left wall... opposite the one we reentered that room through, unless I am mistaken.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

"If we want to be careful, we should retrace our steps exactly and take the mirrored four exits to our original path, including the redundant back-and-forth.  It is frankly unclear, however, as to whether either of those will help.  We should try something, though, right?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, we should. So, you’re thinking we should also retrace the path we’ve already retraced? Well, I suppose that’s worth a try, though it seems a little redundant... then with what we’ve encountered thus far, who knows what might be required.”

OOC: Can Trayah call any of his spirits in here, as Amanal didn’t appear earlier to help search?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

"Either way, let's do something," Lyssa offers.

(OOC: He can, but it takes some time to call up a spirit in general when not channeling, so I had him not do it in consideration of the time limit on the turn attempt)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, let’s try it your way... with the redundant backtracking... even though it didn’t seem to help us find Rowanne’s path marking attempt,” Trayah declares.

OOC: I thought the shaman’s spirit companion was always around.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

(OOC: It is, but it is inside you, so it sees what you see and can't search other areas.

Everyone takes nonlethal damage from the cold--Trayah takes 6, Obscurity and Whinoah take 4)

*Backtracking all the way, they do _not_ pass Obscurity's marked room, but when completely finished, they do wind up back in the first room, at least according to Lyssa.*

"There's a few other tests we can try, though they may put someone in danger--namely, sending people different ways and seeing if they meet back or having someone just stay here, or other such things."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: That’s what I thought, as Trayah was just looking for another set of eyes so he didn’t miss anything. Though it ended up that everyone stayed together, so there were plenty of eyes looking at everything anyway. 

“Yes, I’d already thought of that, but didn’t suggest doing so for exactly that reason after Rowanne’s little incident. Though it seems we have little choice now but to attempt something along those lines, unless we wish to spend an eternity we don’t have searching one passageway at a time. Now, who to send out at the least risk. I can banish a few more ice spirits yet, and have some spells that can hurt them... what about everyone else?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"I have plenty of spell energies if necessary, though I'm trying to save them.  I guess Rowanne does as well.  Whinoah may just be able to flee from them."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I guess as many of us as possible should search then, while we have the chance to do so,” Trayah replies, looking at his companions. “So, if Lyssa is willing to stay here, alone, the rest of us can explore the passageways individually and flee back to her for aid if we are attacked... assuming we can return to this room by retracing our paths as we just did.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Hmm...I suppose.  Do you think we should send one person first to just go forward one room and immediately back to test that?  I'll do it."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Okay, give it a try, Lyssa... seeing as you probably have the best chance of working out how to get back, if it doesn’t work as we hope.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*Lyssa heads off down a corridor.  She reappears quite some time later from another corridor on a different floor.*

(OOC: Meanwhile, everyone takes nonlethal damage: 1 for everyone except Trayah, 6 for Trayah)

"Hmmm, we only got back here by coincidence last time.  It seems that any eight paths will bring us back here, regardless of order."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"By the way, I saw Obscurity's object in the next room where it was before."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Damned cold damage, Trayah feels it far worse again. You know you really should add something in the Lacerta racial description about the cold. 

“Well, that’s helpful, though I wonder if we’ll be able to return to tell everyone else if we can find a way onward,” Trayah muses. “I hope we can find a way to proceed shortly though, to somewhere far warmer too, as I fear I will soon slip into unconsciousness if this cold doesn’t abate soon.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Doesn't Rowanne have a Rope Trick spell?  We can retreat into one of those and warm up if you need it.  Meanwhile...I think that we need to think of something more methodical.  Three flights of passageways with many paths each, multiplied by eight, or perhaps seven if the last one is superfluous, yields either 8 billion or nearly 209 billion possible pathways.  Assuming that only one is correct, it will take us millions of years to brute force this."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes she does... so that solves that problem. Hrrrmm, well that sounds like it’ll take far too long, plus a trial based on dumb luck doesn’t seem like a proper test...”

*As he trails off Trayah tries to sense Arylyra, wondering if there is a stronger spiritual pull from coming from any particular passageway.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah doesn't feel any particular pull.  Considering that the passages don't seem to exist in any sort of normal spatial geometry, that isn't surprising.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“So, do you have any suggestions to improve our chances, from the numbers you quoted, Lyssa?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Yes, I do.  This is clearly not a maze, as it is featureless.  Therefore, it is not a matter of finding a path, at least not on the surface.  It is probably a well-disguised riddle, either based on some sort of story or other text--perhaps one involving the four seasons on those doors from above--assumed to be known, or else based on drawing a diagram or spelling letters with our path by walking in certain directions, or perhaps a cryptagram via pathways, or even something involving the trials we just passed through where we have to combine our knowledge to proceed."

"If I'm wrong about that, it could also be that only the Shaman alone can proceed?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Indeed, I’ve thought of those options myself, as there are twenty-six entrances... perhaps we are meant to spell out Arylyra, as you said the eighth choice always brings us back here, and her name contains but seven letters. Though locating the start of the alphabet could be tricky if there is a strange pattern to it. Hopefully though, discovering where the alphabet starts and finishes will be as simple as starting to the right of each ramp and proceeding clockwise, before following the ramp upwards and continuing under the same premise... if it does not start at the passage we originally entered through.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"I already thought of that, but I figured it would be too blase.  Still, it is certainly worth a try.  Shall we?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I thought so too, but then the simplest answer is often correct. Whether it’s correct or not though we might as well try, as we’re not getting any closer by standing here.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*Lyssa nods.  They follow the path ascribed by Trayah, and they find themselves before a huge double-door covered completely in ice and thus seemingly impassable.*

(OOC: Rowanne takes 1, Whinoah 2, Trayah 3)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

OOC: Nonlethal cold damage or something else?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

(OOC: Nonlethal cold damage)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Thanks. 

“Well, it seems the simplest answer was correct after all,” Trayah declares. “Hrrrmm, I wonder if a wall of fire will melt all that ice... I’ve never seen so much frozen water before, so I don’t know how much heat it will take.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"I'd say it is possible, but I don't have a Wall of Fire at my disposal to test that theory.  Frankly, it seems odd that this is so frozen over...and that this was so simplistic.  My guess is that perhaps there used to be more to this trial but that it became ruined by all this ice."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“It does seems a little easy, especially after what the spirit said. Hrrrmm, perhaps the Lord of Winter has gained some measure of control here after all this time, and wishes to make it as easy as possible for those seeking Arylyra to reach and release her, thus releasing himself. As for the wall of fire, that I have myself...”

*Now they seem to be out of the passages, Trayah tries again to sense Arylyra.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*Is that a sense of Arylyra ahead?  No, perhaps it was nothing.  It was faint and fleeting.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrrmm, that’s not good. The Lord of Winter may have escaped Arylyra’s grasp or nearly so, as she seems quite weak if it was even her I sensed...”

*Gesturing for everyone to move back, Trayah casts his _wall of fire_, to melt the ice which is holding the doors.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*The wall of flame melts the ice away from the door as well as some of the other ice in the passageway.  It even provides respite from the cold, which seems to be getting worse.*

"Well, that appears to have done the trick.  Shall we proceed?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (48/57 hp, 24 nonlethal damage, AC 21/12 touch)*

*Trayah casts _cure light wounds_ on himself, before heading towards the doors.*

“A pity the wall didn’t provide enough heat to warm us up a bit, but let’s get through the doors before they refreeze. Perhaps then we can think of resting in one of Rowanne’s rope tricks to recover from the cold.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Converting _detect evil_ for cure spell.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

(OOC: Trayah recovers up to 11 HP, assuming he is missing that much that can be healed without warming up more)

"Very well, let us go through the doors.  There seems to be a planar vortex there, so perhaps we will get out of the cold."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

OOC: I had him down 9 hp (excluding the nonlethal cold, which I list separately--see previous post title), so that'll do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey--shall we proceed then?  I see heading towards the door but not going through )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

OOC: I did have Trayah say _let's get through the doors_, which was meant to imply he was going to open the doors and go through, assuming someone didn't ask him to wait. Obviously that wasn't quite clear enough though , so go on through if no one protests.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

*Trayah opens the door, revealing a swirling portal, a vortex into elsewhere.  Walking through, Trayah and Obscurity feel a strange unsettling feeling of disorientation, and then they are...elsewhere.  Before vision returns, Trayah suddenly feels more powerful spirit energy than he has ever felt before, _much_ more powerful, making Angiat's flame seem like a tiny insignificant candle.  The next feeling is the cold in the room, much more extreme than anything before, a boreal chill that threatens to overwhelm.  The next thing is the isolation--Trayah feels as if this place has been completely cut off from the Spirit World.  None of his spirits but Amanal have contact with him here--this place must have become disconnected from other places somehow, perhaps to keep something locked within, inaccessible to any spirits who would wish to tamper.*

*Now the ordinary senses return.  Lyssa gasps.  Ahead of them is a pathway made entirely out of beautiful crystalline ice, twisting into spiral icy stairs up and around to a magnificent platform, on which stands a colossal chunk of ice enveloping a female figure with shimmering hair, bedecked in flowers, a being of indescribable beauty.  Curled around the icy prison is a sleeping dragon of titanic size, translucent and sparkling, as if chiseled entirely from ice that shines like diamonds.  Swirling around and above the dragon and the imprisoned woman in ice, a beautiful flurry of flower petals, every colour of the rainbow, drifts lazily and beautiful in an unseeable ethereal zephyr, making a prismatic collage in the air above.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“By all that is good! No wonder I only felt a fleeting sense of Arylyra, surrounded as she is by ice and her titanic foe. I never imagined the Lord of Winter would be so... immense... though I am not surprised by his power,” Trayah whispers, shivering as he takes in the scene before them. “Well, we have made it this far... now for our final and most difficult trial... to awaken Arylyra and leave with our hides intact.”

OOC: Does the separation from the spirit world mean, as I think it does, that Trayah can’t recover spells here?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

(OOC: Among other things that involve connections to other planes, though he can still cast, of course)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

"I agree..." Lyssa begins to shiver, the first sign of discomfort despite her relatively light clothing, "We should move quickly."

*She casts a quick spell and gestures to the pathway of ice.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2007)

"Um do we have to kill the dragon to free her?" Obscurity says under her breath (though loud enough for the three others to hear her).  She disappears invisibly, wishing she had done so earlier, not that the Lord of Winter would be affected.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 21, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I doubt we have to kill the dragon, Rowanne. We probably just have to melt the ice and call on Arylyra, though what the Lord of Winter will do then is anyone’s guess... hopefully, he considers us too insignificant to worry about,” Trayah answers, stepping onto the path and heading for the frozen female.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2007)

"All three of us has significant fire magics, will that help?" offers Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

"Perhaps.  Shall we approach, or blast with fireballs from here?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 22, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I don’t know about you two, but I have no significant fire magics left. I used them all in getting to this point, and I have lost my connection to the Spirit World in this place, so cannot even recover such magics here. Hrrrmm, I think trying to approach first might be the best idea, as I don’t know if fire magaic will even weaken the block of ice around Arylyra, especially in such close proximity to the Lord of Winter,” Trayah replies, continuing towards the frozen female.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 22, 2007)

Obscurity continues to close as well keeping pace with Trayah and Lyssa. "I still have a number of fire spells remaining as it's most of what I can do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

"And I can produce fire as needed, as well...This place throbs with an aura of palpable power.  But yet, the cold is overwhelming," Lyssa points out, though she is no longer shivering, as most of the group walks onto the icy pathway and Lyssa sails up through the air towards the upper platform.

(OOC: For each round, everyone takes a small amount of nonlethal cold damage--Trayah takes 4, Whinoah takes 2, Obscurity 1, for the first round)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: You know you're talking about ~7% of Trayah’s total hp right. 

*Trayah will move faster, assuming he can do so safely, when the cold starts to bite deeply.*

“Let’s hurry, as it’s far colder in here than it was in the passageways.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

(OOC: You could always run up the path and try to hustle up the stairs )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Leaving the others that are still on foot to make their own way, Trayah casts fly on himself and follows Lyssa.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

*Lyssa and Trayah will make it up in two rounds, the others might take a while.  Going on ahead?*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2007)

OOC: If that was directed at me... didn't I just say that's what Trayah was doing?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

(OOC: That's for the Trayah and Lyssa group.  I'll assume yes, then.  Need to know if Obscurity and Whinoah are going to go slowly or not, but clearly they won't be up there in time anyway, so I'll proceed with Trayah and Lyssa.  And after those two rounds, Trayah takes 8, Obscurity takes 4, Whinoah takes 7)

*Lyssa and Trayah reach the upper platform, where the dragon sleeps curled up around the vision of beauty encased in ice.  The flower petals drift in their prismatic glory, suffusing the area with a sense of calm and peace, as well as a soothing feeling that belies the icy chill.*

(OOC: While within the petals, Trayah and Lyssa gain Fast Healing 3.  Also, the Fast HEaling can heal the cold nonlethal damage)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Obscurity will continue on foot, moving as best she can after Trayah and Lyssa as she wishes once more that she could fly too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

(OOC: Is she moving at half-speed, full speed, sprinting?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

ooc: Full speed if she can without falling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

*Obscurity proceeds forward to the icy steps at full speed without slipping and begins to ascend.  She makes it 200 feet before she slips and falls prone, sliding down the stairs a bit.  Meanwhile, Whinoah has similar trouble.  Also, everyone takes nonlethal cold damage.*

(OOC: I already did two rounds, so for the third round, Trayah takes 3, Obscurity takes 1, Whinoah takes 2.  And Trayah heals 3 from the Fast Healing.

Going to have her stand up and continue at the same pace?  Try slower?  Faster?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

(ooc: has Whinoah kept pace with Obscurity? If not she'll slow up and allow her to catch up. If so then she'll keep the quick pace going.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

(OOC: Basically--Whinoah fell twice though, so she's a little bit behind)

*Obscurity gets back to her feet, makes up the lost, ground, and proceeds swiftly up and around the spiral another two hundred feet, nearly halfway there, but then she slips even more calamitously than before and nearly falls off the edge, managing to barely grab on and cling, hanging precipitously over the edge of a long drop.*

(OOC: Oops!  That only happens on a 1 or a 2  

more nonlethal--

Trayah 12 - 9 = 3
Obscurity 5
Whinoah 8
)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

(ooc: precisely why she wanted to keep pace with Whinoah, so they could help each other up if they fell. Didn't think she'd fall all the way off...)

"Help!" she says as she tries to pull herself up over the ledge. She doesn't yell, but makes sure she is loud enough that Whinoah can hear her.

(edit: ooc: 20 non-lethal damage so far, right?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

(OOC: That is what I had)

*Whinoah hurries over, skidding on the ice as she reaches over the edge and tries to pull Obscurity up.  Of course, without any real traction and leverage, the force of her attempt, while enough to bring the Feldori back to a safe position, sends Whinoah sliding towards the other edge. prone.  Fortunately, she manages to keep her balance.*

*Obscurity makes it up to the top with only one more simple slip, and Whinoah comes a little while after, having fallen more.*

(OOC: During the time for Obscurity to make it up--

Trayah 26 - 21 = 5
Obscurity 18
Whinoah 16 

And then Whinoah to make it up--

Trayah 6 - 6 = 0
Obscurity 5 - 6 = heals by 1!
Whinoah 7)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 27, 2007)

OOC: Hmm, so Trayah doesn’t heal, and actually takes a little more damage (I have 44 nonlethal damage from cold for him all up). Damn, I’d hoped he’d actually knock off some of that cold damage getting up there fast... though I guess it’s better then him freezing on the way there, which he definitely would have done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

(OOC: The fast healing is about the same on average as the damage )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 27, 2007)

OOC: Yep and Trayah would have been dead without it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

(OOC: Righto.  Anything more?)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 27, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Yeah, I was getting to it.  

“Well, now we’re all here, let’s see if we can waken Arylyra, shall we...” Trayah declares, moving as close to the frozen female as he can, before trying to reach her as he would any other spirit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

*Trayah is unable to reach out to Arylyra--it feels as if the whirling petals are hindering his attempt.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2007)

"What now?" asks Obscurity thankful for the petals' healing effect.

ooc: 51/51 37 non-lethal damage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

"I am not certain how things are meant to proceed...these spirits are strange to me."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (57/57 hp, 44 nonlethal damage)*

“Hrrrmm, the petals seem to be hindering my ability to reach Arylyra... she is probably focussing all her energy there at the moment,” Trayah muses, after his failed attempt to contact her. “I really don’t want to release the Lord of Winter, now I’ve felt his power, but we have no choice if we wish Arylyra’s power and wisdom to fight the darkness. Is there anything either of you can do to remove the petals from the air?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

*Lyssa casts a spell, but nothing happens.*

"I can't...I am sorry.  Could you channel them, somehow?  They seem to contain positive spirit energy or some such."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I could try that,” Trayah remarks, a little surprised he didn’t sense the energy as Lyssa did. Shrugging it off, Trayah tries to do as Lyssa has suggested, and attempts to bring the petals down towards the frozen female and themselves.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

*It seems that Lyssa probably didn't sense it innately, since she tried something first--she must have puzzled it out logically.*

*Trayah channels the positive energy, and the petals descend and whirl around the four of them, spinning faster and faster and infusing them all with healing light and brilliant colour before fading away.*

(OOC: This spends a turn/rebuke attempt--

Trayah recovers 34 of the cold nonlethal
Obscurity recovers 33
Whinoah recovers 28
Everyone gains the effect of Heroism)

*But with the petals gone, the idyllic peaceful aura evaporates, and there is a great rumbling, as the great King of Winter stirs and awakens:*

"So, after countless milennia, my slumber is ended...I am free!" the Legendary Spirit exults. 

*An overwhelmingly awesome deific level of pure raw power bursts outward from its icy scales, pouring outward toward the door and the portal to the outer world.  When it is done, the King of Winter still remains, though his sheer aura of menace seems greatly diminished, as if his true essence has fled here.*

"You could have been my Queen, but you dared to spurn me, wench.  I shall shatter you here and sculpt the remnants into a simpering pet to grace my icy halls!" he speaks to Arylyra, ignoring the others for the moment as he turns his attention menacingly to the spirit still trapped in the ice.

(OOC: The King of Winter has no regard for gnats such as ye--you automatically win initiative if you choose to react)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 1, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (57/57 hp, 10 nonlethal damage)*

*As soon as the petals are gone, Trayah reaches out to Arylyra again as well as touching the block of ice around her.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 1, 2007)

*Arylyra's strength seems to have temporarily weakened--while the King of Winter was quiescent for all this time and building strength, Arylyra had to expend great energy to keep him trapped.  Now that her seal is broken, it will take her some time to recover.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Were going to have to fight him aren't we?" asks Obscurity. She'll hold her action until she receives an okay from Trayah.  When she does she casts a concentrated (full round) channeled pyroblast.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 2, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I guess we will have to hold him off, unless we can escape, as Arylyra needs time to recover,” Trayah replies, as he attempts to channel positive energy to Arylyra to speed her recovery.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

*Trayah begins to channel positive energy...*

(OOC: Is Obscurity going to attack?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2007)

(ooc: probably about to commit suicide here but...)

Obscurity summons her most potent Channelled Pyroblast directing it straight at the Lod of Winter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 5, 2007)

(OOC: Doesn't her most potent one require two full rounds of casting or something like that (books not right here with me).  If he starts attacking with Trayah's gambit, will she go for something quicker?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 7, 2007)

(ooc: I'll start casting with the intention of concentrating on it for the full 2 rounds, but the spell says that I can change that at any time, so if he does start attacking Obscurity will let it fly then.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 7, 2007)

*Trayah tries to channel positive energy, but it simply...freezes is the word for it, though positive energy can't crack...covered in a lethargic chill, the energy shatters without reaching through the ice.*

*Meanwhile, Obscurity begins to build up energy and Lyssa readies to launch a spell at the same time as Obscurity--these two things the King of Winter notices!*

*Raising a titanic draconic eyebrow, he turns towards them.* 

"What's this?  Oh, my little insects...that is _not_ a very wise idea.  I had mistaken thee for devotees of mine before, ye who have freed me, and would have granted each a boon when this is done, but...well...now that thou turnst thy puny magics against me, I shall do so no more, though I still grant thee thy lives as fair exchange.  Go now!--Don't finish those impotent spells or I shall slay thee _all_ where thou standst!"

"Arylyra...
You brought such piddling fools to be your knight?
A worthless gambit owing to my might!"

(OOC: Let me know if you listen to him or not)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 8, 2007)

Obscurity momentarily considers stopping her casting, but their only hope right now to stop the plague eating the planet is the woman in ice.  This Lord of Winter wants to kill Arylyra so Obscurity will have to try her best to stop him.  A strange thought of how very selfless and unlike her this all is flashes across her mind as she lets the pyroburst fly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 8, 2007)

(OOC: I take that to mean that she stops casting it after having spent merely the full-round action then?  Just say 'Yes' if so)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 8, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Growling deep in his throat, as he finds he still cannot reach Arylyra, Trayah tries to burn a path to her with a _searing light_ spell. Taking no notice of the Lord of Winter as all his attention is focused on freeing Arylyra.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 8, 2007)

(OOC: Not until next turn--you channeled positive energy this turn.  I'll even let you switch to something else based on what the King of Winter does)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 8, 2007)

ooc: yup, cast as soon as he starts threatening rather than waiting for him to disrupt her spell.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 8, 2007)

(OOC: Roger that--so with the Inspire Greatness effect on she has Caster Level of 10, eh?  Okay, well if she's lucky she'll get past SR--we'll see.  Either way, her Save DC isn't great compared to his Reflex save.  Otherwise this 273 I rolled would be insane...

Wow!  You rolled a 20 to get past SR and he rolled a 2 on his Reflex save...but since you've been pumping Dex and not Cha, he makes the save )

*Lyssa and Obscurity unleash their attacks as one--Obscurity's pyroblast releases the energy she has been building up inside her in a roiling blast of flame while Lyssa closes her and concentrates until she begins to start shaking, energy flowing into her until she actually starts glowing and seems like she might burst!  But finally, six massive Scorching Rays fly forth and slam into the King of Winter with incredible searing heat, complementing Obscurity's attack in a one-two combo.*

(OOC: KoW takes 234! (Jeez you guys!) )  

*The King of Winter roars in surprise and pain--his form is badly burned.*

"Such power!...Even against such a weak aspect...What are you?!  You should serve me and gain even more power than you could imagine...A pity that you have chosen to die here!"

*Flying in a wide circle and strafing back towards them, spell energies ripple across his form as he unleashes a terrifying gout of boreal breath in a cone, catching all of them in the blast and freezing Arylyra even more.*

(OOC: Whinoah takes 48, Trayah takes 44, Obscurity takes 39, Lyssa takes 3

_Now_ Trayah can go)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 8, 2007)

(OOC: Oh, and Obscurity can go too, of course)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 9, 2007)

(ooc: booya!)

Obscurity moves away from the rest but not at a great pace (she wants to keep her balance). Given that another blast would likely kill her, she'll cast blink first, then readies herself to cast another fire spell next round.

(ooc: what did Lyssa cast to negate almost all damage? just something against cold?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: Just Resist Energy--that's why she took 0 Damage so far from the other cold stuff)

*Obscurity casts Blink, but nothing happens.  Perhaps that whole disconnected-from-other-planes thing is to blame.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (13/57 hp, 10 nonlethal damage, AC 21/12 touch)*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Not until next turn--you channeled positive energy this turn.  I'll even let you switch to something else based on what the King of Winter does)



OOC: Yes, I know. Just thought I'd post something in case I wasn't around, not knowing what the Lord of Winter was going to do.

*His focus on Arylyra broken by the cold breath, Trayah invokes the healing ability of the spirits on all nearby allies and himself.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _mass cure light wounds_ 1d8+19 on all his allies, himself, and Arylyra for good measure (or at least those he can reach from his current position).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: No line of effect to Arylyra, so--

Whinoah gains 20,
Trayah gains 27
Obscurity gains 27
Lyssa gains 22)

*Trayah heals his allies with the spirits' power.  Meanwhile, Lyssa fires off only four more scorching blasts, but this time, the King of Winter is barely burnt at all.*

"He became resistant to fire!" Lyssa bemoans.

(OOC: KoW takes 19 Damage, total 253)

*The King of Winter snorts derisively and then, while flying near the icy walls, melds part of himself with the ice, which ripples as if liquid, and then his disembodied head, claws, wings, and tail manifest from the ice around them, making quick attacks and then vanishing, as the mighty spirit aspect reconstitutes in its original position.*

(OOC: Wow, even though he Power Attacked a huge number and rolled 2 and 3 a lot, you guys have low AC)

*Lyssa is terribly injured by one of the claws but manages to dodge, deflect, and avoid the other claw and the bite.  Obscurity _barely_ avoids a wing attack thanks to Lyssa's defensive spell and her own, but the other hits hard.  Meanwhile, Trayah is slapped badly by the King of Winter's tail.*

(OOC: Lyssa takes 42 Damage
Obscurity takes 27 Damage
Trayah takes 28 Damage

Also, I forgot nonlethal damage from the cold--Trayah takes 9, Obscurity 2, Whinoah 5

Obscurity and Trayah can go!)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/57 hp, 19 nonlethal damage, AC 21/12 touch)*

OOC: Okay, Trayah will go. 

*Whether it was the renewed cold or the King of Winter’s tail which laid him low, not that it really matters as the end result is the same, Trayah now lies unmoving beside the block of ice holding Arylyra.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: You must have forgotten the Inspire Greatness effect?  Trayah should have 11 + 2*Con bonus extra HP)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: You must have forgotten the Inspire Greatness effect?  Trayah should have 11 + 2*Con bonus extra HP)



OOC: When did that happen? I know we gained the effect of Heroism when Trayah brought the petals down, but the only mention of Inspire Greatness before this was in post 183 (related to Obscurity's caster level). Did you by chance post the wrong effect when the petals came down?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: :checks:  Yup!)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

OOC: Well, I guess I'll have to make another post then.  So, now a few questions. Does Trayah also gain the benefit of Improved Toughness on the extra HD? Also, do we heal a few extra hp as well from Trayah's last spell... say 2 more... or did you take that into account already (as I didn't when I posted the 1d8+19)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

(OOC: I think I did.  As to Improved Toughness, I don't know the RAW answer without examining wordings, but it seems like he should get the extra)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah launches a _searing light_ spell at the King of Winter.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

(OOC: So he's not healing?  Ooh, cocky!  Okey dokey--not my fault if the low HP people are taken out though   I'll wait for Obscurity and then do an update)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

OOC: Not cocky, more the fact Trayah has no mass healing spells left (he's out of 5th level spells), so at best he can heal one person.  If you've got a way around that though, I'm all ears.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

OOC: I take it you've got no ideas then, Rystil, about how Trayah can patch up the majority of the group without _mass cure light wounds_. I mean I'd be happy to give up his 5th-level domain spell to cast _mass cure light wounds_, but that's not normally allowed. Of course if you'd like to allow that or would like to propose something else so he can cast _mass cure light wounds_ this one time, he'd certainly do that instead of throwing _searing light_...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

(OOC: Oh, I agree with you--I just figured he might do a Cure Critical on someone perhaps )


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

OOC: Yes, he could do that. So who is in the low HP area?

BTW, feel free to heal whoever you think best with CCW if I don't get back to post in time and you want to move ahead, as I'm on my way out now.

Edit: Back now, so ignore the part I've crossed out, seeing as nothing changed while I was gone.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/57 hp [+13 temp], 19 nonlethal damage, AC 21/12 touch)*

OOC: Okay, had plenty of time to think about it now, though I didn't receive an answer to my question above so I'll go with...

*Trayah calls upon the spirit’s healing energy again, restoring himself after the tail slap from the King of Winter.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _cure critical wounds_ 4d8+19 (incl. +2 lvls from GI) converting _summon monster iv_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 12, 2007)

(OOC: Right then--I'll wait for Obscurity then post)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2007)

"Hope he's still vulnerable to at least a bit of this." says Obscurity after Lyssa says that he's gained resistance to fire.  She'll back up a bit then use Obscurity's Distraction followed by a Scorching Ray hoping that she can get in the critical strike.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

*The King of Winter resists the distraction effortlessly.*

(OOC: Scorching Ray has a very low chance to deal damage except on a crit--I don't think Obscurity has a non-fire, non-ice damage spell, does she?  You still have a standard action because Obscurity would know the Distraction failed before choosing her standard.  Channeled P-burst channeled for the full round action will still scorch him somewhat past the resistance because it is all one attack, if she has one left)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 13, 2007)

(ooc: nope nothing non-fire. Channelled Pyroburst it is for full round)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

(OOC: Okay self heal for Trayah)

*Trayah channels positive energy to heal himself.*

(OOC: Trayah regains 37 HP)


(OOC: Wow, those were exceptionally nice rolls for you--20 on Caster Level check again and then 88 on 10d8 * 1.5.  Of course, with a roll of 4, KoW saves)

*Obscurity channels a powerful Pyroburst that bursts past the King of Winter's defenses despite his drastic wingover to avoid the brunt of the blast.  Meanwhile, Lyssa once again glows with warmth and energy, this time ghostly images of blossoms appearing in her hair for an instant, as she fires a concentrated beam of powerful electricity at the mighty Legendary Spirit.  Between the fire and lightning, the dragon seems mightily wounded, but the King of Winter snarls and grins before turning back.*

(OOC: 253 + 111 = 364)  

"Protected from cold, are thee little one?  Not _this_ cold!" with a long inhalation, he lets forth an incredibly powerful blast of piercing cold, cold that numbs straight through the bones into the very soul.  Lyssa screams in agony as the attack causes her actual physical harm, completely penetrating through her buffer of temporary health and wreathing her spirit in ice.  Trayah gasps and closes his eyes, falling to the ground in deep hibernation as the cold sets in.  Obscurity is least lucky of all.  She almost--_almost_ leaps completely out of the way of the attack, but she is caught in mid-tumble and chilled to the bone by the blast.  Already gravely wounded by previous attacks and unable to withstand this much netherworldly cold since Trayah healed himself instead of helping her, Obscurity tries to scream as the cold takes her, to make one last brave gesture of defiance or launch a final Pyroblast to kill the near-dead aspect of the Lord of Winter, but as the life's breath escapes her, she expires not with a bang, but a whimper, her lifeless body looking peaceful in death as it lies on the ground near Trayah, despite the unnatural pale of her cheeks.*

(OOC: Lyssa takes 51 Damage and takes temporary stat damage--3 points of Strength, 6 points of Dex, 2 points of Int, 6 points of Cha

Obscurity takes 46 Damage and takes temporary stat damage--1 point of Strength, 1 point of Dex, 4 points of Int, 1 point of Cha.  Also, she dies.

Trayah takes 48 Damage and takes temporary stat damage--2 points of Strength, 2 points of Dex, 3 points of Int, 6 point of Cha.  Also, he falls unconscious.  This will make the next round's worth of cold nonlethal damage lethal.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

"Trayah?  Young one?"

*What is that sound--that voice?  Is it Amanal?*

"Trayah, wake up.  you have to wake up!  Your friends need you--Tr..."

*Trayah's eyes drift open.*

"Trayah, you're awake!  Thank Conacia!" Whinoah laughs in a slightly discomfited display of joy, "Lyssa, look--he's okay!"

*Lyssa glances over, seemingly engaged in looking at Arylyra in her somewhat-smaller block of ice.  The temperature in the room has risen to a safer level, though still uncomfortably cold for Trayah.  The ice constituting the platform and stairs seems to be growing wet as it begins to melt.  He also sees Rowanne's unmoving form lying beside him.* 

"Welcome back to the world of the living, my friend.  It is lucky for us all that the spirit's aspect overestimated himself--it takes more than a little ice to finish me off," though she tries to project an aura of confidence, she is clearly shaken and perhaps a tiny bit meek and frightened with so much of a blow to her soul from the blast, "Rowanne, though..."

*What is she looking at?  Arylyra inside the icy prison--the spirit's glow seems dimmer even than when they first encountered her asleep, and her left hand, formed of spirit energy much as the rest of Arylyra, is gone.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah shivers and groans as he looks at Rowanne.*

“Indeed, lucky for us all... well, all except poor Rowanne. I didn’t have the power left to heal everyone, and with the need for someone to... perhaps I can call her spirit back with Arylyra’s help.”

*He then looks towards Arylyra.*

“What happened to Arylyra? She looks weaker and one of her hands is missing...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

"She's...I don't know.  Perhaps I...perhaps she offered us too much of her power?"

"This place...do you think it will melt if we stay here?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Standing, Trayah moves back to the ice holding Arylyra, before turning to face his companions.*

“Perhaps. As for the ice, well it will likely melt whether we’re here or not, though I don’t think we’re in any immediate danger if that’s what you’re asking. Regardless, we need to release Arylyra from her icy prison, before we can leave. So if you two could get Rowanne ready for our return journey, I’ll try freeing the lady we came for.”

*With that, Trayah turns back to the ice and places his hand on it, before releasing a _searing light_ spell to try and bore a hole to Arylyra, in an attempt to give her an avenue of escape.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

*Trayah's beam of divine energy shines light on the ice, but the ice doesn't respond.*

"Hmm...I'd throw a Fireball, but I'm afraid of melting the ice. underneath us too, or hurting Arylyra.  Do you think you can use that...whatever you did with the petals before?  Or did that last attack take too much out of you?"

(OOC: I believe he has no more turn/rebuke attempts due to the loss of 6 Charisma)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Correct. In fact he’s over his new limit by 1 use with the current Cha drop. 

“No, spiritually I have nothing left. That last strike by the King of Winter took a lot out of me, more than I would have thought possible. Perhaps if we carry Rowanne down first, you could throw a fireball up here, Lyssa, if we don’t find some other less dangerous way. Though I think some healing is in order before we try that trek.”

*Trayah tries to contact Arylyra once again, before healing the wounds of the group.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah has 2 _cure critical wounds_ (4d8+17) left, 5 _cure serious wounds_ (3d8+15) left, 8 _cure moderate wounds_ (2d8+13) left, and 9 _cure light wounds_ (1d8+7) left.

Note: Doesn’t include Inspire Greatness if it’s still active (would add +2, +2, +1, +0 to damage healed respectively if it’s still working). So heal away. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

(OOC: It is still active or else I believe he would have died, actually)

*Arylyra seems just out of reach, so Trayah tries to heal everyone.*

(OOC: Trayah recovers 42 HP and 42 nonlethal

Lyssa recovers 6 HP and is at full

Whinoah recovers all her nonlethal)

"Perhaps...the ice seems lesser now, but I think it isn't natural.  I tried a minor magical flame on the ice surrounding her and it didn't seem to react.  It's like this ice is not merely ice but also a manifestation of the spirit energy of the dragon we defeated...Dragons, why are all the big dangerous evil things always dragons?  It is like that on my homeworld as well..."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Actually Trayah didn’t have any of the IG hp left, I accidentally removed actual hp instead of the temporary hp when he got hit earlier after the IG took effect. 

“I would say you’re right about that, considering I tried a spell which damages inanimate objects and it had no effect whatsoever. Well, if a fireball won’t work, we’ll either need to wait for Arylyra to free herself, which I’m not sure is possible considering her weakened state, or I’ll need to rest and recover my energies.”

*Trayah pauses for a moment before continuing.*

“Hrrrmm, I wonder. I’m not conversant on these things, but perhaps we simply need to leave this pocket plane to free Arylyra. Could our presence be holding it open? Do you think it might close and eject Arylyra if we leave?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

"It may just be that the ice was so massive that you didn't notice the effect, or it just made it melt faster?"

"As to leaving, I'm not sure that makes any sense, but I suppose we could try if you like."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“If that was the case you’d think I would have seen the beam do something to the ice holding Arylyra, even if it was only an indication the two reacted... though perhaps Arylyra drew the power into herself.”

*Trayah takes a look at Arylyra to see if she seems any stronger after his _searing light_ spell.*

“As to leaving, well I have no idea myself, as I know nothing of the planes or such. I just wondered if it might be a possibility...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

*Arylyra looks about the same.  The ice seems a bit smaller and meltier overall, thought just a bit--it is incredibly massive.*

"I've never heard of a plane working like that, but...want me to try a bigger Fireball?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2007)

cursed, diseased, afflicted, frozen... dead... Obscurity/Rowanne has passed beyond.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, we might as well try that, considering the immense amount of ice surrounding her.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

*The group heads down to a safer vantage point and Lyssa tosses a roiling Fireball at the huge hunk of ice.  The ice seems to absorb it as if unaffected, but then it begins to melt noticably at a faster rate, becoming significantly smaller.  Heartened, Lyssa throws another Fireball...and another...and another and the colossal icy prison becomes thinner and smaller until it barely surrounds Arylyra in a thin icy shell...and then...*

*Tiny cracks begin to appear in the ice, and the fractures grow larger and spread across the block of ice until suddenly, the icy prison shatters.  Arylyra shakes her hair of the shards of ice that clump it all together and then gazes for a single horrified moment at her missing hand, then she lets out a weak groan and collapses, imploding in a cloud of sparkling dust that drifts to the quiet ice.*

*The portal whorls with icy energy, and a pack of the cold spirits from before enter one by one, drifting around the room in a low ring, like vultures circling a kill.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah looks on in horror as Arylyra collapses and implodes, flying to the ice where she fell if he still has the ability to do so or walking if he must, as he tries to reach out to her spiritually.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

"Oops," Lyssa says weakly.

*Trayah still has the ability to fly, and so he flies up to the platform where Arylyra dissipated, looking at the faintly-glowing ice as the ice spirits circle around through the mist of the melting platform like harbingers of death...*

*And then...suddenly there is a radiant corona of blossoming light, and the motes from the ice coalesce, shimmering with beautiful radiance that disperses the mist, as Arylyra's form reconstitutes itself in all her magnificent splendour, healthy, vital, and full of energy and indescribable beauty, no hand missing any longer.*

(OOC: Did I have you with that one?  )

*Arylyra smiles, a smile full of limitless compassion, and her light spreads out across the entire chamber.  The ice all melts at once, replaced with fields of beautiful flowers, the neverending chasm below filled in with warmth and verdant growth as the light suffuses it.  As the light touches the circling ice spirits, they hiss at first but then they slowly begin a startling and beautiful transformation, like butterflies emerging from a chrysalis of ice that begins to crack and fall away, leaving bright and shining fey spirits of every sort where before were only malignant spirits of cold.*

*Arylyra smiles again and looks to Trayah, his knees quaking as her gaze meets his, making it hard not to fall to his knees as his body is full of warmth, her presence overwhelming...overpowering.*

"I am reborn, Shaman, thanks to you," she speaks simply, but her voice is more beautiful and glorious than an orchestral masterpiece, "And for your bravery, I grant you one wish, and only one.  Choose your boon wisely...Trayah."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Hmm, well I could guess something was going on, but I wasn’t expecting that exactly. 

“Hrrrmm, it is not a hard decision... compassionate Arylyra... as one of my guardians, Obscurity, fell in our attempt to free you. So I wish for you to return Obscurity to life and back to her normal self, if it is at all possible, as she has been altered by the darkness which now plagues our world... surely she deserves to be herself again after her noble sacrifice here.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

"Hmm..." she taps her lip, "How interesting.  I thought you would ask for my aid in a pact.  But no matter, your wish I shall most joyfully grant."

*A warm golden glow extends from Arylyra's shining glorious form and envelops Obscurity's fallen lifeless form, the radiant aura caressing her and lifting into the air, where a shock of light flashes and she descends, completely unharmed and perfectly-formed and...alive!  Even the incurable eye problems and other taint is completely purged from her body.*

(OOC: And since it was a True Res, she doesn't lose any XP either!)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah’s mouth opens in a toothy grin as Arylyra speaks, and widens a little further as Obscurity first floats into the air and is then revived.*

“Thank you, Arylyra,” Trayah says with a bow, “Well, while I would certainly like your aid to fight the darkness we face and would be honoured to make a pact with you, I would never think of compelling your acceptance of a pact in such a way.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

"You are welcome, and your wish has been granted.  Thank you and farewell, Shaman.  Good luck to you," Arylyra waves in farewell, though she remains where she is, sitting down as a soft flower-wreathed throne materialises beneath her.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I am sorry, but that will not do, Arylyra. I came here to gain your aid in fighting the darkness which consumes the land, and to that end I would form a pact with you. What do you require of me to form such a pact?” Trayah asks, his stance and voice strong as he stands before Arylyra on her throne.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

"I have granted your wish Shaman.  You chose to restore your friend to life, a noble gesture, and now you must go and continue along your path.  Farewell, and you have my blessings," Arylyra bids Trayah farewell, gesturing to the portal.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“As you will Arylyra, though I did not think your benevolence would be so limited,” Trayah replies, disappointed by her response as he heads toward the portal. “Come friends, we will find no more help here...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

"Wow, what a bitch" Lyssa mutters as they walk through the portal.  

*When all four have entered the portal, they feel the strange twisting and wrenching feeling and then...they are back in the same place as before.*

*Arylyra hails them:*

"It is always interesting to see whether a would-be hero can make the choice between someone she cares about and the world...sometimes, she cannot have both.  This time, perhaps you can, but I wanted to see which one you would pick first.  In sooth, I shall grant you each a boon--that first one I shall consider to belong to Obscurity...or Rowanne if you prefer.  It goes farther than it seems at first glance."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Obscurity blinks and coughs as the light dissipates. She stands a little less sure of herself than she was even before dying.  Looking up at the beautiful spirit she smiles at the happiness in her heart. Bowing gracefully (and very un-cat like), Obscurity says, "This gift of life is more than I deserve. Thank you."  

Looking to Trayah as the conversation proceeds and she hears that he choose to ask for her to be called back to life Obscurity smiles shyly and adds, "And thank you as well. I can only hope that we will be able to save this sphere." She then walks out towards the portal walking beside Trayah, Lyssa, and Whinoah.

The final pronouncement from Arylyra after they passed through the portal comes as a bit of shock with a slow realization. Hoping everyone is looking at the spirit and not at her, Obscurity tries a minor change to her features, finding something stirring in the last sentence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

*Her features shift and change to suit her whim.*

(OOC: Back to the same format for stats as usual, then?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

ooc: no I'm going to drop it to +2 dex and up con to +2 instead of -2.  Also I think I forgot to take my +1 at 8th, which I'd put in con.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

(OOC: Sounds good--also note that until she made that minor switch, Obscurity still had the stat bonuses and penalties of a Feldori)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

(ooc: okay, they were really nice to have, but the flexibility was more comforting to her).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

(OOC: ...Try switching back to Rowanne's exact features )


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Her face more at ease for a moment, Obscurity switches back to the features she has adopted for so long now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

*When Obscurity returns, she feels somehow different in this form, almost like a snug and comfortable fit, but something a bit beyond that...*

(OOC: She regains the favourable Feldori bonuses and penalties)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, you already know the boon I seek, Arylyra, though I still do not like the idea of forming a pact in such a manner... it just seems wrong somehow.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 17, 2007)

"Do you honestly think that you could make a pact with me under normal circumstances, Trayah?  You don't even have any pacts with Elder Spirits yet...or Greater Spirits for that matter.  I am a Legendary Spirit--making an ordinary pact with me would be draining to you.  Think of it this way--I would have offered you a pact either way.  Your boon is not the chance to have a pact with me--instead, your service to me deserving of a boon is your part of the pact, much as you offer incense to Angiat as your part of that pact, and thus shall I grant you my power.  Do you accept?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 17, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“No, of course not, but then under normal circumstances I would not have tried. As for the pact itself, I understood before coming here that I may need to sacrifice myself for the good of the world and was willing to do so, but I am not such a martyr that I would refuse your aid for a lesser cost. So of course I accept, Arylyra, I was simply indicating my preference for making pacts in a more balanced manner.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 17, 2007)

(OOC: Yeah, I got mixed up--fixed )

"You mean...You wish your pact with me, in keeping with my domain over rebirth, to be your rebirth...thus your death...at the end of your mission?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Not at all Arylyra, I am happy to take a pact which continues this life, and accept the terms you have offered. I was just saying that I was prepared for that to be the way of things, when I made the choice to seek your aid in fighting the darkness which plagues the land.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

Obscurity will stand back happy to be alive and happy to be herself again. She almost worships Trayah for choosing her over his planet and will do anything for him now.  She will also stay out of the conversation unless he is firm in offering his own death.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

"Very well then--Trayah, I grant you my power.  Your pact shall be to use my powers to bring about a New Spring for our world, a rebirth from the darkness that threatens it.  You should start with the shrine above, when you are ready...things have transpired since you left there.  My aid is your gift"

"Dear Rowanne, not at first one of my Daughters, but I am proud to call you one now.  I have calmed the Feldori essence within you that was threatening to overwhelm you...I hope you will always be able to call my lands your home now," she smiles, "Don't be shy--I have one more gift for you.  If you ever want to feel more confident and shine in glory of your own, make a change and think of me.  I left a bit of my essence in you still."

"Lhyzra...Lyssa.  I cannot give you what you want, but you will find it if you continue forward.  I ask you to think twice, but in the end, I cannot fault a vision of rebirth."

"Whinoah...I can offer you the wings you felt before, but you must cast off your worries to receive them.  Take this, and wear it against your heart if you wish to be reborn...and the person you seek, she is not who she seems.  She is like Obscurity."

"Now go...for real this time.  The world awaits you, heroes!"


----------



## Bront (Mar 18, 2007)

"My soulmother?" Whinoah gasps.  She looks uncertain as she takes the locket in the shape of a golden flower petal and places it around her neck.

OOC: I'm back   Got a bit of reading to do


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

(OOC: It is a locket in the shape of a golden flower petal)


----------



## Bront (Mar 18, 2007)

OOC: Fixed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

(OOC: Note that actually wearing it close to her heart will result in Whinoah becoming a Marksman2/Amazon1/Nymph7 (possibly Marksman1/Amazon1/Nymph7 depending on if she gets enough to level twice as I expect) after counting the XP gained.

She is not required to do so, but if she does, she gains permanent wings that let her fly, among other things.)


----------



## Bront (Mar 18, 2007)

OOC: Holy rebuild batman!  Yeah, given her trial, she's likely to do so, as she's felt closer to being herself than ever.  Of course, that hurts the party as far as muscle...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

(OOC: Whinoah wasn't much in terms of muscle anyways, and this will let her be a great ranged sniper with only a loss of 2 BAB.)


----------



## Bront (Mar 18, 2007)

OOC: True, sure, why not.  She does loose her Specialization though, which hurts a bit as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

(OOC: This is true.  She does regain it at Marksman2/Amazon2/Nymph7, if she takes Amazon next.  Actually, she loses a few other things too, but she gains stat bonuses, specials, great saves, and a modicum of spells too...and wings!  You missed the wings that she would have gotten in the trial after she grabbed all three of the lights)


----------



## Bront (Mar 18, 2007)

OOC: Oh well.  Cool, post stat stuff in the OOC thread, I'll start cracking on the rebuild


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey--XP post in the OOC thread.  10000 for non-Trayah, 9200 for Trayah due to being higher level)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Come friends, time to return to the world...” Trayah says, heading for the portal once again, far happier this time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

Obscurity nods and looks to Whinoah and Lyssa, "I know that I came to you as Rowanne, but as Ayrlyra has indicated, my true name is Obscurity.  I was not Feldori, though I have assumed the shape of one for so long now I almost feel more comfortable as one.  I've spoken with Trayah about this, but I thought you should know too."  Rebirth has given her a new perspective at least on those she calls friends and now trusts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lyssa tilts her head slightly.*

"I _thought_ you were a Dolathi, but you had me fooled by sticking in that one form even despite the eye thing.  You're pretty great at staying undercover," Lyssa offers.

*When Whinoah wears the locket, there is suddenly a burst of brilliant energy and warmth that is so bright it makes it impossible to see Whinoah for a few moments.  When it clears, she stands before them with magnificent feathery golden wings, her beauty magnified by an aura of natural energy around her that mirrors that of Arylyra in some ways, albeit far lesser than the mighty spirit.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

"Part of the curse that afflicts this world, held me in one form. My rebirth has granted me my abilities back, though I am loath to change at least for now. But thank you for the compliment.

Wow Whinoah, you look beautiful!" she says cut off from her conversation in awe at Whinoah's transformation.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 19, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Looking around at the brillant burst of energy, Trayah takes in Whinoah's transformation,  before adding with a toothy grin, “Yes, most elegant and in tune with nature and the spirits, especially Arylyra. Come now, we must hurry...”


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2007)

Obscurity follows Trayah as he hustles forward towards the exit and the grove above.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 21, 2007)

*Walking through the portal, the four of them find themselves immediately transported back into the upper shrine, just above the pool of water, which is no longer parted.  Things still seem peaceful and quiet here under the hill.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 21, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrmmm, I wonder how long we have been gone from the world,” Trayah reflects quietly, as they find themselves under the hill once more, before shaking his head and adding, “No matter. We must see what has transpired in our absence and deal with it accordingly. Is everyone ready to continue, or are there spells and perparations you wish to make first?”

*Trayah casts detect evil and looks for signs of evil as they ascend, in case something terrible has happened above. Hoping the small magic will  give them a few moments of warning, before anything bad befalls them.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 21, 2007)

*Trayah doesn't find any evil in his within line of effect in his 60-foot cone--that's the trouble with Detect Evil:  You pretty much have to be able to see the evil already before it'll alert you...*

*And as usual, this is the case, though the place to go is fairly obvious.  From the sacred site under the hill, they can see a barrier of blossoms and light that surrounds the shrine proper, with one of the dark panthers prowling around it, apparently somehow able to enter into the larger barrier around the area, but unable to penetrate the new barrier.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2007)

Obscurity looks around trying to see if there are more panthers around.

ooc: are we within the barrier? if not how far is it and where is the panther(s) in relation to our position?  how much ground was lost between the old barrier and this new one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 22, 2007)

(OOC: No more panthers, just this one.  You are still in the big holy area, and it still exists--it's not a barrier, but the dark things can't enter it anyway.  The little barrier is a tiny thing that only barely covers the shrine, but it is a bonafide barrier:  nothing can enter it, including you)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 22, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: But _detect evil_ does alert you if someone you thought was okay, is now tainted by evil. 

“Hrrrmm, I wonder if that panther was one of those sheltering within the shrine when we left. That would certainly explain how it could be within the consecrated area around the shrine, as I don’t believe they would be expelled if they turned while already on holy ground. Whatever the case, we can’t afford to have one of the dark beasts wandering around in here, as it may weaken the blessing which keeps the others out. Best to put the creature out of it’s misery if we still have the means available...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 22, 2007)

(OOC: True, it does.  The panther is several hundred feet away--it couldn't pounce on you now even if it noticed you)


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Retcon: "Obscurity, each of my soul mothers had a ring like this.  This one was worn by Windpetal, before she... well, Whisping has one as well.  I hope to find her someday and tell her about Windpetal, and I hope you might be able to help.  Please, wear this, and look for it's mate when you can.  Wisping might be more receptive of you with it."

Back to Normal:
"No, let me try to comunicate with it.  Perhaps we can learn something from it."

Whinoah will try to get a read off the Panther of it's demeanor before she approaches it cautiously and silently on the ground. (Animal Empathy, Move Silent, Hide)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

(OOC: Wild Empathy is like Diplmacy for animals, not sense motive.  You just use regular Sense Motive for that, and Wild Empathy won't work while you're also hiding from it   Also, the panthers are not of the type 'Animal', as evidenced by what Favoured Enemy type did more damage to them)


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

OOC: I thought you said it wasn't a corupted one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Huh?  I just read all the posts backwards and I can't even see where you might possibly get that idea   It's one of the dark panther creatures that you guys have fought so many times before, the kind that arises from a Feldori who succumbs to the Viridian Plague )


----------



## unleashed (Mar 25, 2007)

OOC: Got me too, as you clearly said the shrine had one of the dark panthers prowling around it in post #264.


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

OOC: My bad.  The lack of result from Detect Evil, and Treyah's responce and feelings in general, as well as being on holy ground, made me confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Ah, I see.  It's way more than 60 feet away)


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

"I can snipe it from over here," Whinoah offers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 25, 2007)

"Sure, give it a try--I'm just about running on empty after that near-death experience with the ice dragon spirit thing," Lyssa laments.


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

Whinoah will quitly get in a good position (Up in the air/a tree if need be), and then let loose with a flurry of arrows (Full rapid shot attack)

She will sneak closer first (360' is fine)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 25, 2007)

*Whinoah hovers in mid-air, unleashing a flurry of three arrows at the dark panther, dealing a fair amount of cold damage to it, though it begins to regenerate immediately, as usual.*

(OOC: DP takes 25 Damage)


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

Whinoah will continue to pepper it with arrows from on high.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 26, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (56/57 hp, AC 17/12 touch)*

*Trayah will target the dark panther with _spiritual weapon_, if he can get close enough.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]+14/+9 melee [1d8+3; 20/x2; 200 feet; slashing; jaguar’s claw _spiritual weapon_ -- 10 rounds][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

*Trayah gets in position while Whinoah flies up high, summoning a spiritual claw to slash at the dark panther, but the attack just barely misses.*

(OOC: Obscurity's turn)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

ooc: we are still really far away right?

Obscurity takes advantage of the distance to cast magic missile at the panther.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

(OOC: Yes)

*Obscurity's five force missiles dart into the beast, scoring solid blows.  Lyssa contributes a minor energy ray of her own, barely connecting and nearly taking the creature down from the sum of all the blows, but it knits and heals the worst of its wounds and snarls, bounding forward towards Trayah, though not reaching him.*

*Whinoah peppers it with three more arrows, dealing additional cold damage.*

(OOC: DP takes 19, then 21, total 65 - healing.

DP moves.

DP then takes 16, total 81 - healing

Everyone else's turn)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

Obscurity follows through with another barrage of missiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

*Obscurity's missiles knock the panther out, and, assuming he doesn't call it off, Trayah's spiritual claw finishes it off, causing it to melt into a puddle of goop like usual.*


----------



## Bront (Mar 26, 2007)

"I wonder if we'll ever find some normal animals," Whinoah sighs.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 26, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Sadly, probably not many, Whinoah... at least until the darkness is no more.”

*Trayah then heads towards the dark panther, passing it on his way to the barrier around the shrine, as he let’s the spiritual claw continue it’s work.*

“Let’s see, if we can, what’s happened at the shrine since we left.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

Obscurity nods and starts walking with the group towards the shrine.  She'll keep her eyes open for more threats should there be any other dark panthers that manifested within the blessed area.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

*Obscurity spots no more dark panthers.  As Trayah approaches the shrine, the barrier fades away, revealing the startled inhabitants, Jamreh among them.*

"Shaman Trayah, you are back!  We thought we would perish for sure, but then the barrier appeared to protect us and I _knew_ that you must have awakened Arylyra!"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 27, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Indeed, we have awakened Arylyra, Jamreh! Hrrrmm, how have things progressed since we left? How long were we gone?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 27, 2007)

"You have been gone for two weeks in search of Arylyra.  The fey girl and the beast left in search of some flowers she wanted to find, and they never returned...the Feldori with you...well, you saw what became of her," he gestures to the beast they have slain and then to a little kitten with the other two with beautiful ebony fur.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 27, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“So much time...” Trayah sighs, “Hrrrmm, I had a feeling it had taken us longer than it seemed, but two weeks... much damage could have been done by the darkness in that time. Well, we must deal with things as they are, not as we would wish them to be...”

*Trayah then crosses to the kittens, picking up the one with ebony fur.*

“Ah, I feared something like this had happened, when I saw the dark panther prowling the copse,” he replies to Jamreh, as he brings the kitten up to meet his eyes, “I’m sorry that we could not return in time to halt your transformation, M’ress, but your sacrifice hasn’t been in vain. As for the other two, they have chosen their path... as strange as it may seem to us. I hope they found what they were looking for, and have avoided the dark things which roam the region.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2007)

Obscurity follows Trayah and pets M'ress behind the ear. She never trusted Slagg, but at least he stood by them and protected all of them, she was sad to hear that he had taken on the darkness without them.  She looks to Trayah for an indication of where to go next, only he knew how to speak to Arylyra now.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, we had best rest and prepare ourselves to battle the darkness, as we have been away far too long as it is,” Trayah offers, turning and looking to his remaining companions, before turning back to Jamreh. “Jamreh, have you noticed any changes outside the copse?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

"The darkness seems to be growing outside, and an air of chill brushed across us one day that was quite uncanny...I hope it is not an omen of a bad winter to come as well..." Jamreh replies, "However, all is not lost.  The holy relics of Arylyra which have long lain quiescent have begun to awaken in harmony with her waxing strength."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, that is to be expected, as the darkness won’t stop of it’s own accord. As for the ch...” Trayah starts, before the mention of relics sinks into his mind, “Did you say holy relics, Jamreh? What holy relics would those be?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

"They are holy relics stored in this shrine, but they had lost their power.  The Bracelet of Blossoming Hope, the Headdress of Spring's Shaman, the Sapling of Verdant Endurance, and the Arrows of the Sacred Bough."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Can you take us to them then please, Jamreh, as we can certainly use all the assistance we can find against the darkness.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

*Jamreh nods.  He leads Trayah to a tiny secret chamber under the main shrine, in which the revitalised relics are stored.  the bracelets are covered in beautiful flowers of every colour of the rainbow, the headdress is large and formal, featuring an arrangement of flowers that bloom first when spring is coming, the sapling is shaped like a small rod with a tiny orchid bloom at the end, and the arrows, about fifty of them, are stored in a quiver, each made of sacred wood that glows slightly in this holy site.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah picks up the relics reverently one-by-one as he examines them, trying to decide who would be best served by use of the bracelets and the sapling... though he feels before touching them that they should go to Obscurity and Lyssa respectively. He also tries to guage Arylyra’s thoughts on the subject, though he hasn’t had a chance yet to make her one of his favoured spirits...*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

*Trayah examines the relics one by one, marveling at the intricate detail and the beautiful blossoms.  He can't get a read on Arylyra, but he could always try to use or wear the items.*


----------



## Bront (Mar 29, 2007)

Whinoah will examine the arrows.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tempted by both the rod and the bracelets, Obscurity will wait for Trayah to offer one of the others to her. Should he ask, she'd request to try the bracelets.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

*The arrows shine with holy light, pulsing with pure energy.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 29, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Watching Whinoah take the Arrows of the Sacred Bough to examine, he hands the Bracelets of Blossoming Hope to Obscurity, and the Sapling of Verdant Endurance to Lyssa, before he lifts the Headdress of Spring's Shaman with reverence and places it upon his own head.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

Obscurity will accept the Bracelet with a smile and tries it on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

*When Obscurity dons one bracelet, she feels an innate link with the other.  When she puts on the second, the link between the bracelets shoots forth vibrant energy into her mind and body, increasing her reaction time, thinking speed, and personality.*

*Lyssa isn't sure exactly what to do with the sapling.*

*When Trayah dons the headdress, he feels the wisdom of the spirits and the elders and the weight of the responsibility for the world on his shoulders.*

(OOC: While wearing both bracelets, Obscurity gains +2 Int, Dex, Cha.

While wearing the headdress, Trayah gains +4 Wis)


----------



## Bront (Mar 29, 2007)

OOC: Oooh, those braclets would be fun


----------



## unleashed (Mar 29, 2007)

OOC: Are the bonuses on the relics an enhancement bonus or something else, as Trayah is already wearing a Wisdom enhancer?


----------



## unleashed (Mar 29, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Seeing Lyssa look unsure of what to do with the sapling, Trayah says, “Perhaps you can try drawing energy from it when you cast a spell? I’m not sure what it does myself, but perhaps that is it’s function.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

(OOC: Enhancement, it doesn't stack)

*Lyssa nods and attempts to do so, but she can't seem to synch with the sapling.*

"Hmm, doesn't look like it works with my kind of magic.  Maybe you should try?"


----------



## Bront (Mar 29, 2007)

OOC: On a side note, Whinoah can gain benifits from high Wisdom, so if Treyah doesn't need it, or his other trinket, she can use it.

"May I see?"

Whinoah puts the arrows in her quiver.  Not feeling a conection to them, but knowing she's the one they'd be for.

Whinoah will examine the staff if Lyssa hands it to her.

OOC2: She's not planing on taking if, as Trayah is probably more likely to find it useful, but she's curious.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

(OOC: It's technically a rod-sized sapling rather than a staff.  Whinoah feels natural power held within)


----------



## Bront (Mar 29, 2007)

OOC: that doesn't help, she have any idea what it does? Or the arrows?   Either way, she'll pass it on to Trayah.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

Obscurity thanks Jamreh and Trayah for the bracelets though she'll offer to try the other objects if the others can't seem to use them.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 30, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Untying the woven leather cords which hold a pearl suspended over his brow once he dons the headdress, as the great wisdom and equally great responsibility settle on him, Trayah holds forth the talisman that once adorned his head.*

“This talisman enhances the wisdom of the wearer... since I can no longer wear it with the headdress I offer it to any of you that can gain benefit from it.”

*Once someone takes the offered talisman from his hands, Trayah takes the Sapling of Verdant Endurance from Whinoah and examines it once again.*

OOC: Hmm, I wonder why he didn’t feel anything when he examined it earlier.


----------



## Bront (Mar 30, 2007)

"I... I think I could use something like that.  My ways have changed a bit," Whinoah says, accepting the Talisman, and handing the Sappling to Trayah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 30, 2007)

(OOC: She's a fey--she can sense these things )

*Trayah takes the sapling and hands over the talisman.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 31, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: So if Trayah had had a chance to choose Arylyra as a favoured spirit and chose her domain, he’d be able to sense it then? 

*Not feeling anything specific from the sapling himself, Trayah casts detect magic to see if he can find out more about it and the other relics.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 31, 2007)

*They all have magic auras.  If he uses Spellcraft, he can try to figure out what school each aura is.*


----------



## Bront (Mar 31, 2007)

OOC: I think he was trying to figure out if anyone seems more in tune with a particular item.  Apparently Whinoah is slightly with the Stave, though that means little.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 31, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, I sort of thought that was implied by saying he was trying to find out more about the sapling and the other relics... them being magical wasn't really in question.  

Spellcraft +16

Edit: Oops! That'd be Spellcraft +14 currently with the stat penalties.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 1, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey--

Sapling--Strong, No School
Headdress--Moderate Transmutation, Faint Conjuration
Bracelets--Moderate Transmutation
Arrows--Moderate Evocation [Good], Moderate Conjuration)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 2, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*After examining the items once again, Trayah imparts the limited information he’s been able to discover via _detect magic_ to the others, but is still confounded by what the sapling might do... though at least he now knows it contains strong magic. In an attempt to see if it enhances his form of magic, he holds the sapling and concentrates on it as he calls on the spirits to _create food and water_... figuring if it doesn’t work he can always try asking Arylyra what it’s supposed to do when he’s had a chance to rest.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 2, 2007)

*Food and water is created as usual.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2007)

"With Arylyra free and the King of Winter banished, where do we go now to root out this evil? Are we ready, or can we spare time to rest?" Asks Obscurity, honestly hoping for the rest, but knowing that time may be of the essence.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 3, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, whether we can afford to rest or not, we will have to do so I think, as releasing Arylyra has exhausted our most potent abilities at least... if not most of our power. So let us eat and rest now, and set forth when we are whole once again... or at least as close as we can get without wasting too much time.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2007)

"Very well then.  And if absolutely necessary, I can identify these items if we cannot discover what they do."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2007)

Obscurity will offer to take watch when necessary. She'll need to regain spells too.

ooc: I believe that she is at full hp after a true res right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2007)

(OOC: After this one she is anyway--fully healed of all ailments and such as well)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 4, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Very well then.  And if absolutely necessary, I can identify these items if we cannot discover what they do."



“Well, I think that can wait until after I’m able to speak with Arylyra again. So let’s rest and recuperate while we’re able... perhaps sheer proximity to the relics will give us a better understanding of what they may do.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 5, 2007)

*The group rests through the night and wakes up somewhat refreshed.*

(OOC: Everyone recovers their level in HP and 1 Ability Damage to each ability score, except Trayah.  He recovers double that.  Spells can be reprepped, etc)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

In the morning Obscurity scouts the perimiter again making sure that the corruption has not yet entered the grove.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 5, 2007)

*The corruption does not seem to have entered the grove--if anything, the purification and the golden protective glow seems to have spread out even further.  However, the area outside the barrier seems even more corrupted and sinister than ever before.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

Returning to the others, Obscurity asks, "Are we ready to head into the maw of corruption? Where exactly are we going?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: I'm in the process of redoing his spells.

“Well, I would cure any lasting effects of our struggle with the King of Winter, before we head out to confront the darkness. I would also speak with Arylyra and see if she can grant us any wisdom in the matter, but first the healing. Is anyone still ailing physically or mentally from that battle?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will prepare all 10 of his second level spells as lesser restoration, using as many as it takes to cure the damage caused by the KoW. IIRC the damage is as follows (after the night’s healing): Lyssa 2 points of Strength, 5 points of Dex, 1 points of Int, 5 points of Cha; Obscurity 3 points of Int (assuming it wasn’t cured by her resurrection); Trayah 1 point of Int, 4 point of Cha.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 6, 2007)

(OOC: Obscurity was cured completely by resurrection)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, I had a feeling she was, but included it anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2007)

"I have...not fully recovered.  I was also hoping to spend some time meditating here where it is pure if we have time.  Trayah, if you would help me meditate and get in touch with nature, I would be honoured."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Of course, Lyssa, I would be pleased to assist you once I am done with the healing, as I need to meditate myself.”

*Once he’s healed the ability damage and helped Lyssa with her meditation, Trayah will ask Arylyra about the relics and if she has any idea where the darkness must be confronted.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Some results on the _lesser restoration_ spells would be good (if I haven’t given you enough information before, Trayah will only try to heal his Charisma and use the rest of the spells to repair Lyssa’s damage). [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

(OOC: Which of Lyssa's?  All of them?  He heals himself 2 Cha, Lyssa 4 Cha and 5 Dex at the cosy of 4 Lesser Restorations.  More?)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2007)

OOC: Hmm, no that’ll do unless Lyssa would like her Str fixed, though I don’t guess she depends on it very much.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

(OOC: Alright then)

"Thank you very much for the healing Trayah, and for your aid in meditation.  It shall help me recover from the shock of that last battle...I only hope our next battle is not as deadly."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, well we can always hope. Now to see if Arylyra can tell be about these relics.”

*Staying seated, Trayah calls Arylyra to him.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Swapping out Traythvan for Arylyra in Trayah’s favoured spirits in the long run... haven’t reposted yet as I still haven’t settled on spells yet (currently Trayah only has Arylyra and his spirit companion I guess as he only had a +1 Cha mod after sleeping).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

(OOC: Only +1 Cha bonus?  Oh, he can't keep a connection with a Legendary Spirit without at least +2, but he could have quickly Lesser Restorationed himself after prepping spells and before favouring spirits, so he should be okay)

*Trayah feels Arylyra's presence, almost overwhelming in its good aura, if not for basking in her true presence.*

"Yes Trayah, do you require my aid?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Well, you _did_ drain his Cha.  

“Yes, honoured Arylyra. I was hoping you could tell me what your relics do, particularly the Sapling of Verdant Endurance, and was wondering if you have any sense of where the darkness must be confronted now that you are in the world once again?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

"The headdress grants increased wisdom and improves natural healing when in a verdant setting, the bracelets paired give a link that increases many aspects of the soul, but apart, they allow a link from a distance, the arrows hold holy power, and they work specifically well against the Lord of Winter and his kin, and the sapling extends spells related to my power."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2007)

Obscurity will wait for Trayah to finish his morning preparations and his commune with Alrylyra, hoping that she will be able to direct them towards the centre of the corruption.  Should she be asked, Obscurity will willingly give up the bracelets if Trayah believes that they would work better for someone else (or apart in this case).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

(OOC: Oh right, that question)

"The exact location is difficult...but it is clear that the corruption spreads from a location to the east, perhaps somewhat north as well."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 11, 2007)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Thank you Arylyra, that adds a little to what the great shaman who guarded your shrine told me some days ago. Will you get a better sense of where and perhaps even what it is as we get closer?”

*Once he has this answer from Arylyra, Trayah bows and thanks her, before rising and imparting what the relics are meant to do.*

“Also, it seems we are to head east, as that is where both the great shaman and Arylyra have sensed the corruption spreading from.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2007)

"Not unless you Channel me, and even then not too much--my own aura pushes away the Corruption, which mutes its details to me."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

"I am ready." replies Obscurity when Trayah indicates the direction of their target.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

"Let's kick corrupted ass!" Lyssa replies enthusiastically, perhaps hiding uncertainty about their chances with a smile.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

“Good. Well, if all is in readyness then, I’ll collect what diamond shards Jamreh has left, in case we need them, and then we can set forth to vanquish the darkness.”

OOC: A number would be good, as I can’t remember.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

(OOC: I can't either--last time we used them was in an earlier thread)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

OOC: Hmm, I believe Trayah finally ended up with half of the 24 shards that remained after the cleansings in the copse (he initially took 6)... so I guess there's 12 left. 

I'll assume the first 12 were all used as my notes aren't sure on the number, unless you have a definite figure (Edit: I know he used at least 8, but unsure on exact amount).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

(OOC: That's about right--if any remained, it was only one or two.  Trayah started being careful and treating every attack on the non-corrupted to keep them that way)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2007)

Obscurity nods and prepares for the journey back out into the darkness. She'll cast mage armor on herself and get ready to provide invisible, aerial scouting similar to the last scouting efforts that were done moving between the village and the grove.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 14, 2007)

*Trayah will cast _pass without trace_ on the group before they leave.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 14, 2007)

(OOC: _Aerial_ scouting from Obscurity?  I can't remember where she gets long-term flight capabilities.  I know where Whinoah gets her flight.  Or do you mean treetop using Whinoah boots?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2007)

(ooc: polymorph, but I guess its not that long, lets just go ground scouting. It worked well enough last time they teamed up).


----------



## Bront (Apr 16, 2007)

"I can do some ariel scouting if you wish," Whinoah offers.

OOC: With her stealth, spot and listen, and natural flight, she's probably a better fit anyway.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

“Well, if you wouldn’t mind Whinoah, that would be most helpful. Though don’t go too close to the foliage, as we don’t know what’s hiding up there.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 17, 2007)

"With the two of us scouting we should be able to avoid most dark panthers and wraiths." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Bront (Apr 17, 2007)

Whinoa nods, "I can be careful.  I'll be sure to have my bow out just in case.  If I can't shout a warning, I'll send a warning shot your way."

Whinoah, when scouting, will be a short distance above the trees, careful of any foliage in the area, and move with bow drawn.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

“Hopefully they won’t be able to follow us either as I’ll use the spirits magic to mask our trail. So we should go then, if everyone is ready.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Obscurity nods. She is as ready as she ever will be, feeling quite confident despite what certainly lies ahead.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

And off the party goes...


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

(ooc: were we waiting on something or were you just trying to get us to realize that we are being suicidal by not posting? )


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

OOC: We're waiting on the GM to tell us what happens when we set off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

(OOC: No time to do this update--I'm typing quick posts in between work.  Lots of work.  Should let up somewhat by the end of next week, but I should have this updated before then anyway, particularly after Tuesday when big things are due.)


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

OOC: Ahh, that's where you've been hiding.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

ooc: cool, so your saying we are not being suicidal then ?  wee! thats a first this game


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: cool, so your saying we are not being suicidal then ?  wee! thats a first this game



 (OOC: What, when were you guys being suicidal?   With your enhanced pace combined with Rope Trick, you guys should be okay for the first bit.  But I'd probably breeze through a bunch of days of avoided encounters and safe rests to get to the final stretch, when things start to get interesting, leading up to The _Final Battle_ )


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The _Final Battle_ )




^ that suicidal  LOL


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

(OOC: The Final Battle is...interesting.  Depending on how you approach it, how rested you are, and what you kill, it could be very dangerous.  In playtest now that several of the characters are gone, even assuming you guys level up once more, it still has the highest lethality of any encounter in the adventure, and it's the part that made my little brother say "They're dead"    

That said, if you win, you get bragging rights! )


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

(ooc: so we should pick on as many side fights on the way there to level is what you are saying...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

(OOC: You could...but time is a factor too.  It'll be interesting.  And hey, in playtest sometimes you guys win as you are right now, just level 10.  I've been accused of playing the PCs "too smart" and "too much as a team" when I playtest, though )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2007)

*Through a careful and clever combination of increased speed, stealthy aerial scouting, and Rope Trick to rest the night, the group avoids the corrupted creatures and dark panthers, continuing onward for days, until they reach an area where the entire land seems and feels...wrong.  Plants and tree are twisted and sinister-looking, and the sounds echoing from all around are disturbing.  Lyssa clutches at something in her pocket.*

"We're being exposed to concentrated corruption here, much like when being attacked by corrupted creatures...Is there anything we can do about it?"

*There is an ominous roar in the distance.*


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

“Well, if everyone stays close enough, I might be able to protect us by channeling Arylyra... though I don’t know how long I can channel such a powerful spirit. I’ll only do it once we’re ready to continue though, just in case it isn’t very long.”

*Trayah will channel Arylyra when theyr’e ready to continue.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2007)

(OOC: If he has the Legendary domain, it will be 1 round per level)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, I know that, but Trayah hasn't had a chance to test it yet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2007)

"I can protect everyone from evil, but its relatively short duration unfortunately." replies Obscurity.

occ: oh for some jade.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2007)

(OOC: What do you think Lyssa has in her pocket?  No, no, no--not the ring of power!)


----------



## Bront (Apr 29, 2007)

Subconsiously, Whinoah stirs up a cool breeze around her, feeling more comfortable in the wind, perhaps more protected.

OOC: Yeah, probably does nothing, but it eases her mind about the coruption a bit, and it MIGHT lend a little protection to her...


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: What do you think Lyssa has in her pocket?  No, no, no--not the ring of power!)




(ooc: but we don't know that we need some do we? otherwise Obscurity would ponder that aloud.)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 29, 2007)

“Hrrrmm, yes, I could create an area around someone to protect us from evil, which I’m sure will last far longer than I can channel Arylyra for... though I’m not sure it will protect us from the darkness. I can also make one weapon magical for an extended period,” Trayah adds.

OOC: Changed 2nd level spells from lesser restorations and added a 3rd level spell too, as I take it all our ability damage is now cured as Trayah had 6 lesser restorations left which he’d have cast at the end of the first day.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

Obscurity will cast protection from evil, even if they get further protection. She feels more comfortable with it on at least.


----------



## unleashed (May 1, 2007)

“No one needs their weapon enhanced by magic then? If not, I’ll just call on the spirits to protect us from evil, and we can go.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will cast _magic circle against evil_ and _greater magic fang_ on himself, leaving Arylyra’s summoning for a short while to see if the circle alone will protect them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

*Trayah calls upon the spirits to protect them from evil and enhances his --something-- (OOC: Which natural weapon--GMF affects one natural weapon of your choice), and then they enter the tainted area.  Immediately, despite the spell effect in place, they all feel the darkness creeping at them, but everyone except Obscurity manages to stave it off...for now.*

(OOC: Obscurity risks a minor manifestation if the taint is not removed before 24 hours, back to the old routine!)


----------



## Bront (May 1, 2007)

OOC: Obscurity sucks at this taint stuff doesn't she?   If it's a save, Whinoah is likely safe in general.


----------



## unleashed (May 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *(OOC: Which natural weapon--GMF affects one natural weapon of your choice)



OOC: GMF alternatively imbues all of a creatures natural weapons with a +1 enhancement bonus. This is the version Trayah is using, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

(ooc: oh yeah! its a will save isn't it. She should just jump her wis up high ah well, she is getting too used to this form)  

Despite the darkness clawing at her heart, Obscurity nods for the others to proceed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey--so you guys are continuining then?)


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

OOC: I guess so, as Trayah can't do anything for Obscurity now.


----------



## Bront (May 2, 2007)

OOC: Yup, keep going.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2007)

(ooc: yup, there is nothing that Obscurity knows would fight the taint, nor would she know to ask the others, beyond the feeling of darkness everyone has expressed.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

*As the group continues deeper into the tainted and twisted area, they see unusual and unnatural things, including a plant with a huge bud that explodes open and spurts out black ichor, a tree with twining tentacles covered in black goop and speckled with what appear to be animal teeth, a slow-moving creature with a form that seems to be melting and oozing and unable to hold itself together, which they easily avoid, and plants with jaws that snap out at them if they get too close.*

*Eventually, Whinoah hears a harsh gurgling cry and the sound of wings from above.*

(OOC: Assuming Whinoah was aerial scouting, she gets to act now with the enemy, and everyone else gets initiative next round)


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

Whinoah will aquire her target and fire while shouting "Enemies from above!"

OOC: Rapid shot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: The enemy seems to be above her, even higher up, and she can't see it from this vantage--will she rise higher to get a shot?  If so, Manyshot?)


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

OOC: No, she'll stay in range of her companions down below, and simply ready an action to shoot when it gets into range (180' I think, might be 120 if she doesn't have farshot anymore, no Manyshot, since she doesn't have that feat yet )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: Your sheet has Manyshot listed at level 9, but I'm okay either way.  If you do use Manyshot, you get two attacks rather than one for readying.  Let me know )


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

OOC: Ready for 1, I want accuracy first.  It's a bird...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: Sounds good.  Holy arrows or regular?)


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

OOC: Let's use a Holy one  I have 50 of them, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

Sounds good then!)

*Whinoah readies to fire, and her bow twangs moments later as there is a terrible crashing sound, and several strange flying creatures come soaring down, with scaly wings and long protruding proboscises leading to circular maws filled with razor-sharp teeth.  whinoah fires her holy arrow, which streaks with glowing pink energy that follows it in a trail through the air as it lands inside one of the creatures, dealing it significant damage and leaking sizzling black blood from the wound.* 

(OOC: B1 takes 31 Damage)

*Angry and badly injured, the first enemy spits searing black acid at Whinoah, who manages to avoid the worst of it but is still burned fairly badly.  The others sweep down and fire a line of the dark acid into Lyssa, Obscurity, and Trayah.  Obscurity dodges out of the way, but Trayah and Lyssa are badly burned.*

(OOC: Whinoah takes 15, Trayah 34, Lyssa 44, Obscurity unharmed!

Whinoah again, her initiative kicked major ass)


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

OOC: Gee, what a suprise 

Whinoah will put a little distance between her and the enemies as she rapid fires normal arrows.

OOC: 5' step, Rapid fire, first with the injured one, then more going from there, targeting the ones on Lyssa first after she deals with her injured one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*Whinoah fires three arrows at her target, all of which hit, though it manages to stay aloft despite the attacks.*

(OOC: 13 Damage, total 44

Obscurity's Turn--her initiative kicked less ass but was still above 21, which is when the first enemy goes)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 4, 2007)

ooc: how high are they? can I hit with a scorching ray?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: The one with Whinoah is too high up, but the other two came strafing down only 20 feet above the ground--they're definitely in range)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 4, 2007)

ooc: excellent!

Obscurity casts Distraction and Scorching Ray in quick succession at the closest straffing attacker.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: Wow, the Scorching Rays had great damage but the Sneak Attack did less despite more dice--still a very palpable pair of hits)

*Obscurity blasts two rays at the creature, one slamming it in front, the other taking advantage of the distraction caused by her magics to slip around and strike the beast in a vital region.  It looks badly injured.*

(OOC: 47 Damage!)

*Whinoah's assailant flies up to her and decides to grapple with her in midair.  It manages to get a hold of her and grasp her with its undertalons, as the two continue to beat their wings to remain in the air.*  

(OOC: And Whinoah takes 18 more damage from the successful grapple)

*Meanwhile, the one Obscurity burned decides to try the same to its own tormenter.  However, Obscurity manages to slip out of its grasp before it can close its claws on her.*

(OOC: Trayah's turn)


----------



## unleashed (May 5, 2007)

*Trayah calls upon the spirits to heal them, using the power of the _summon monster V_ he's prepared to cast a spontaneous _mass cure light wounds_ (1d8+20).*


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2007)

OOC: Just a reminder of Whinoah's DR 
She'll try to struggle to get free or at least pull the grapple closer to the ground.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: Did forget Whinoah's DR--that will prevent 3, but not any acid)

*Trayah calls upon the power of the spirits to heal them all.*

(OOC: Whinoah healed 22, now missing 8.  Trayah healed 28, now missing 6.  Lyssa healed 24, now missing 20.  Obscurity still unscratched.  I forgot to say that before Trayah, the third one wheeled about and took no attack)

*Whinoah struggles about and fails to either escape the creature's clutch or pull the grapple down.*

(OOC: Obscurity)


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2007)

OOC: Did you perhaps forget to have Lyssa act too?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: Oops, that I did--she rolled a 1 on Init  )

*Lyssa can't shoot into the grapple for fear of harming Whinoah, so she blasts at the third one and almost knocks it out of the sky, barely leaving it clinging to consciousness.*


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2007)

"Get us both, I'll be allright," Whinoah says as she struggles to free herself from her grapple.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: The trouble is the 50/50 to hit Whinoah.  If Obscurity fires, say, two Scorching Rays (one at Lyssa's near dead target and another at her own quarry, which she distracts first to make it a sneak attack), she can defeat one and bring the other very low, with extremely high chance of hitting)


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2007)

OOC: Oh, I know, I ment area blasts.  I'm fairly confident she can make a reflex save.  On a side note, can she activate her gust of wind and try to blow her attacker away?  Or do I need a concentration check or something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: She can use it while Grappled without needing to make a Grapple check, but there is indeed a DC 20 Concentration check)


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2007)

OOC: With Whinoah's grapple, that might be a better thing to do.  Might catch his wings, or maybe she can see if she can hit herself too and blow herself down towards the ground.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: Her concentration check is 50/50, so that's definitely better odds)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2007)

Obscurity splits her rays to target two of the heavily damaged birds, wanting to follow up with magic missiles in a second to help Whinoah.

ooc: will split the rays and target one at her original target and one at Lyssa's. If she feels that it would be necessary she'll target one of the two with Distraction first for the sneak.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2007)

(OOC: Lyssa's looks more haggard, if that's what you mean.  I guess it is--I'll have her target the other with a Distraction followed by a ray)

*Obscurity shoots Lyssa's target out of the sky, and though the other manages to barely shake off and ignore the distraction, it still is badly singed by the attack.*

(OOC: The good news is that the Ray did a highly above-average 19 Damage.  Of course, if Mr. Bad Guy hadn't rolled a natural 17, that would have been doubled by the Sneak Attack)

*Meanwhile, Whinoah is pinned by the creature that has grappled her, as it rakes the soft flesh of her stomach with its razor-sharp claws.*

(OOC: The enemy rolls nearly maximum damage, so Whinoah takes 18, yes, even after DR.  Don't worry--you can still use GoW while pinned, but the baddie doesn't know that)

*Obscurity's badly-seared opponent tries another grapple, but Obscurity dances out of the way of the initial swoop, and thus she avoids having to worry about whether or not she can break free.*

(OOC: Trayah's turn!)


----------



## unleashed (May 8, 2007)

*Trayah shoots a _searing light_ at the bird Obscurity hasn’t quite finished off, leaving the bird holding Whinoah for those with spells that might more easily avoid hitting her.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]+7 ranged touch [5d8 (or more depnding or target); 20/x2; 200 feet; searing light][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 8, 2007)

OOC: You know Winoah's plan when it's her turn


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

*Trayah's powerful spiritual light burns the creature out of the sky.*

*Lyssa delays to conserve her power if she can.*

(OOC: Whinoah--what is she attempting to do with the Gust of Wind exactly?  She made the Concentration check)


----------



## Bront (May 8, 2007)

OOC: Blow both of them down towards the ground.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

*A Gust of Wind shoots forth from Whinoah's innate breezy aura and pushes at the creature, but the creature is a bit too large to be pushed back significantly.  Still, it seems to falter a bit, leaving an opening to attack it)

(OOC: Obscurity now)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 8, 2007)

Obscurity casts magic missile at the bird to avoid hitting Whinoah.  "How injured are you Whinoah?" she shouts, trying to gauge how much she'll need to use.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

(OOC: Does this mean she's considering doing that mix-up spell?  Or should I just roll the magic missile?)


----------



## Bront (May 8, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Obscurity casts magic missile at the bird to avoid hitting Whinoah.  "How injured are you Whinoah?" she shouts, trying to gauge how much she'll need to use.



"I've been better," Whinoah says.

OOC: Actualy I'm not sure, I think i'm in single digits HP wise though.


----------



## unleashed (May 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Actualy I'm not sure, I think i'm in single digits HP wise though.



OOC: My records have Whinoah down 26 hp currently, as she was healed 22 points by Trayah towards the end of the first round where everone acted.


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: My records have Whinoah down 26 hp currently, as she was healed 22 points by Trayah towards the end of the first round where everone acted.



OOC: Missed that.  So I was right minus that slight miscalculation


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Does this mean she's considering doing that mix-up spell?  Or should I just roll the magic missile?)




ooc: yes I was thinking about it.  Will Whinoah get a reflex save vs. fireball?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2007)

(OOC: She's pinned, so no Ref save)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2007)

(ooc: then I wont bother burning a 5th level spell to cast 2 1sts. Will have to work with a magic missile then)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2007)

(OOC: Will do!)

*Obscurity fires force missiles at the creature that is pinning Whinoah, and though it is not enough to finish the creature off.  Lyssa ends her delaying and fires a few more force missiles, just to finish off the very last bit, and through their teamwork, the creature falls.  As it plummets to the ground, Whinoah manages to wriggle her way out of the unconscious grip of the creature and buffet her wings rapidly to maintain her altitude, as the creature drops to the ground and perishes.*

(OOC: Obscurity does 20, then Lyssa kills it.

Victory!)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2007)

With their opponents down, Obscurity returns to the group to take stock of the situation. She has managed to avoid all harm, but the others were not as lucky thankfully Trayah was prepared.  As she moves back to the group she will remain ever watchful that their fight has not attracted more attention.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2007)

Whinoah will land for a moment and catch her breath.  Her hand glows with healing power as she casts a cure moderate wounds on herself.

"Is anyone else wounded?"

OOC: Should be 2d8+16 for her, which should get her close to full, or at least close enough.  She's got another and a few cure lights (1d8+7) that should help.


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2007)

“Lyssa and I are both wounded, but I’ll handle that,” Trayah replies, casting a _cure moderate wounds_ on Lyssa and a _cure light wounds_ on himself.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Using _fog cloud_ and _entange_ respectively to power the spells.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2007)

(OOC: Whinoah heals all but 8 of the Damage--that 8 will not go away because of the taint

Trayah and Lyssa healed up to full, easily

)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2007)

"If we are all okay, then we should continue.  This place slips ever further into the taint." says Obscurity indicating that she is ready to lead on.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Whinoah nods, "Indeed, those creatures were as tainted as well.  I can feel it attacking me now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2007)

*The group continues onward, deeper into the taint.  They pass a tree that seems to shriek in unearthly pain as a dark wind howls past, a wind that causes Whinoah especially to shiver at the foul touch fondling and groping at her skin, far different from the usual gentle caress of the breeze.  As the group continues onward into a dip into a swampy mucky slimy area, Whinoah is unable to spot a clever ambush from her vantage point above, as a sudden splash of foul sludge is the only warning before a pair of oozelike tendrils stretches out from somewhere under the mud where the true creature hides, one grabbing Lyssa and pulling her under (OOC: and the other can't go because it is a surprise round).*

(OOC: 

Lyssa takes 28 Damage


Init--
Whinoah Natural 20!
Obscurity (way way lower, over 10 init lower, but hey, everyone else rolled terribly)
Lyssa (tied with Obscurity but lower Dex)
Enemy (1 lower than Lyssa and Obscurity)
Trayah (even lower, but we still low him!) )


----------



## unleashed (May 13, 2007)

OOC: Guess I'll wait and see what happens then, as usual. Though there is something I noticed in the initiative listings--Trayah (even lower, but we still *low* him!)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

If she can see a target Obscurity will cast a scorching ray at the tentacly monster, if not she'll cast polymorph into an elasmosaurus and dive in after Lyssa.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2007)

Whinoah fires several holy arrows at the sludge.

OOC: Rapid shot if i can, multi-shot if I can't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2007)

(OOC: Oops, for some reason I thought Whinoah had already gone--SBLOCKING after this point so I don't lose my work--

note for Whinoah--the creature has total concealment and a deep layer of murk between you and it (mostly in response to post 450).  In fact, you're not even entirely sure where it is.  Certainly you couldn't shoot it with an arrow)

[SBLOCK=Later, on VP]*Obscurity transforms into a giant dinosaur and swims downward.  The murk limits visibility severely, but eventually she sees Lyssa and the actual creature.  It is a huge roiling mass of greenish-black scum-covered....something, with two long powerful tentacles, one giant oversized eye, currently staring directly at Lyssa, and a maw filled with razor-sharp teeth.*

*Lyssa struggles, completely helpless in the creature's grasp, transfixed by its terrible stare.  It pulls her in close, bites a huge chunk out of her flesh slowly, and then swallows her whole.*

(OOC: Trayah's turn)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

[sblock=underwater]Obscurity intends to wrestle the creature to the surface, biting as she can. Without appendages to try and reach in and grab Lyssa out, getting the thing to the surface will have to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2007)

Whonoah will float down further, holy arrow knocked.

OOC: approach so she can see it.  Fire if she gets a clean shot and has an action left.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

(OOC: To go down, she's going to have to hold her breath and then start swimming through the murky goop.  Swimming with a nocked bow in both hands is mighty hard, methinks.  Also, firing under-goop is going to be sketchy as well)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

ooc: is Obscurity's stated action ok? or does that require clarification/modification as well?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

(OOC: Obscurity's is perfect.  She's probably about to get screwed, but other than that, perfect )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

(ooc: I figured +23 grapple was pretty much the highest I could get with an underwater critter.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

(OOC: It's pretty good too.  It's comparable to the enemy's grapple, so that's not what I mean )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

(ooc: ah hmm, thats no so happy)


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2007)

OOC: Doh, sorry, you waiting on me? 

Ok, I'm a bit confused.  I thought Whinoah was above the trees.  Is the goop below her but in the trees?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

ooc: pretty sure we are in a swamp and the goop is the swamp water. Lyssa has been pulled underwater and Obscurity has transformed into a gigantic dinosaur and dove in after her.  the goop below Whinoah is the swamp from which the tentacles had burst.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

(OOC: True.  Whinoah can avoid the goop by flying above, but she can't see through it, and shooting through it seems tough too)


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2007)

Whinoah will wait and fire at any tenticles rising above the water.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2007)

*Whinoah delays.*

*Obscurity transforms into a giant dinosaur and swims downward. The murk limits visibility severely, but eventually she sees Lyssa and the actual creature. It is a huge roiling mass of greenish-black scum-covered....something, with two long powerful tentacles, one giant oversized eye, currently staring directly at Lyssa, and a maw filled with razor-sharp teeth.*

*Lyssa struggles, completely helpless in the creature's grasp, transfixed by its terrible stare. It pulls her in close, bites a huge chunk out of her flesh slowly, and then swallows her whole.*

(OOC: Trayah's turn)


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2007)

*Trayah begins a summoning ritual to call forth a large water elemental to combat the tentacled monster.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]_Summon Nature’s Ally V_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: Back to Whinoah!)


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2007)

OOC: Can whinoah see anything down there?  If she can, could she Farrie Fire it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: It has total cover deep in the goop.  She can shoot blindly at it.)


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2007)

OOC: I take it that's a No ... She'll just wait, but if she sees a bit of it, she'll farie fire it.  Maybe that will negate the goop.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: Faerie Fire won't help under feet and feet of goop--she could go under to find it, or fire at it from above, but other options don't seem likely)


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2007)

OOC: Going under doesn't seem like a viable option, as that involves swimming.  She'll just have to wait and fire (holy arrows).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: I guess that works.  The trouble is if it eats Lyssa and Obscurity and then doesn't come back up  )

*Whinoah waits again like last time.  Obscuritysaurus attempts to initiate a grapple  and succeeds resoundingly (natural 1 for the critter!), dealing a tiny bit of damage as well.*

(OOC: Obscurity deals 1 automatic nonlethal damage for initiating.  She has enough BAB to use one more grapple check at a -5 penalty, so I rolled for her and the enemy got a natural 2, meaning another success.  Pick whether you want to have her move the grapple upwards slightly or get a free bite)


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2007)

OOC: Goop = water... correct?  It's like icky and stuff?  And you want the air nymph to fly down there?  What are you thinking?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: Goop == icky bog swamp slimy stuff, partially water

Oh, and I reread Grapple and the move thing is a full standard action, not a replacement for a single attack, so it isn't an option.  You can only really damage your opponent or pin, so let me know which Erekose)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2007)

Obscurity will pin her opponent in an awkward position for the moment then attempt to move it to the surface.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: Alright then.  It can't make grapple checks to do stuff this round then.  There's only one thing it can do )

*The creature is helpless, pinned in Obscuritysaurus's grip...that is until it turns its baleful eye towards her and her saurian form melts away, replaced by the feline body beneath.  Even her other magic is nullified temporarily by the eye's dark power.*

*Just then, Trayah's Water Elemental appears, though it is...somehow a bit different than usual, infused with the taint and corruption of the land, it looks more like a muddy ooze elemental than water.*

(OOC: Antimagic eye 

Trayah and Elemental both take turns)


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2007)

*Not being able to sight the creature, Trayah can do little but wait for the unusual elemental to do its work.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

(OOC: No orders?  So just random mindless attack then?  Also, does that mean he is delaying?)


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2007)

OOC: As I read _summon nature’s ally_, I can’t order it to do anything more specific than attacking my opponents, unless I can speak it’s language. So it seems I’m stuck with letting it do that to the best of it’s ability. As for delaying, I guess so, as unless he summons another creature right now and sends it in there’s little Trayah can do without being able to see anything.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

*The elemental swims downward with incredible speed, slamming into the creature from behind with its watery slam, using its mastery of the elements to its advantage.*

(OOC: 10 Damage, back to Whinoah, whose delay ends again after two consecutive rounds of doing nothing)


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2007)

Whinoah dives into the sludge, looking to see if she can get a good shot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

(OOC: You can't really fire a bow while swimming, and most weapon use underwater (let alone undersludge) gets very sketchy without Freedom of Movement or a Helm of Underwater Action--I believe a -2 penalty for every 5 feet.  You may be able to walk along the bottom, or to attack from the surface versus total cover.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

Unmasked and very vulnerable without magic, Obscurity turns and swims towards the surface.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: Nah ah ah, still in a grapple )


----------



## unleashed (May 29, 2007)

OOC: Considering Obscurity was controlling the grapple before the antimagic eye took effect, and the immense change in size she's just experienced (Huge to Medium), I don't think she'd have too much trouble with the proposed action.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

*Whinoah descends towards the oozing gunk, but as she feels the thickness, she realises that she wouldn't be able to swim it while holding her bow.  She fires a sacred arrow towards the sounds of combat, and the arrow glows pink as it flies through the air.  It hisses as it touches the polluted mire, and there is a bright light as the water just around the arrow is purified and pushed aside with a huge splash as the water explodes to the sides and the arrow descends to slam into the bed, though the creature is revealed for an instant before the water and murk pours back in to fill the temporary gap.*

*Meanwhile, Obscurity tries to get away, but the creature closes its tentacle around her as she does so, constricting slightly and holding her in place.  Then it moves her towards its mouth, and...swallows her whole!*

(OOC: Obscurity takes 27, then 20, bringing her to 53

Trayah again)


----------



## unleashed (May 29, 2007)

*Gaining a glance of where the creature is, Trayah calls down a _flame strike_ where he saw the creature a moment before, trying to avoid his allies if he could see any.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]_Flame strike_ (10d6 fire/holy; DC 22 Reflex half).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: The surface of a body of water blocks line of effect for any fire spell, even if the caster makes the DC 24 Spellcraft check to convert it into steam)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

(ooc: hmm Obscurity is going to die quickly.  I looked up the rules for Swallowed Whole and couldn't see anything about casting. Can she cast? if not she'll need to pull out her rapier and start poking...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: She can cast, but she counts as Grappled for those purposes so it needs to have no Somatic and the disgestion damage is persistant, so it applies against her Concentration check.  Also, the back of the eye appears to also have a pupil that stares inside of the creature and provides an Antimagic Field)

*Lyssa waves weakly to Obscurity from inside the creature, clearly near-death.*

*Meanwhile, Trayah's elemental has temporarily fizzled out from the eye, which turned to it after Obscurity was swallowed.*

(OOC: 8 more damage, I've got an idea to get Trayah his Flamestrike though)

*Trayah readies an action to Flamestrike when Whinoah's attack parts away the water.  Whinoah has ideas of her own for this.  She rapidly fires three shots--the first splits the water aside as before, though again it misses, but the second and the third follow directly on its heels while the water is still away, aiming dead-on for the central eye and hitting once with an incredible blow.*

(OOC: Critical hit--51 damage!  And then another 21)

*The sacred arrow pierces clean through the central eye, which pops with a sickening spurt of puslike milky substance.  Meanwhile, the antimagic effect ends immediately.  This...does not go well for our antagonist.  Obscurity suddenly regains dinosaur form and size inside its stomach, which causes the creature to explode outward in all directions.*   

(OOC: A bit of an unconventional way of beating a monster, but hey--it works, and Trayah didn't even need to use the Flame Strike  )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

Obscurity quickly grabs Lyssa and swims to the surface, her large dinosaur head breaching the surface in a big splash.

(ooc: very cool. What did Whinoah do to part the water?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: Same as last round--the sacred arrow.  Like oil and water, the sacred arrow and the evil corrupted ooze stay separate and won't mix, but thanks to the force of the bowshot, the arrow had downward momentum--thus the ooze in contact with the arrow would be partially purified, creating droplets of pure water dripping down from the arrow, but mostly the ooze would part aside for the arrow and then immediately fall back in again over the open space)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

(ooc: thank goodness for manyshot/rapid shot or what ever Whinoah has )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: She has both, actually  )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

(ooc: Is Lyssa still alive then?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: Yes, but barely)


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: The surface of a body of water blocks line of effect for any fire spell, even if the caster makes the DC 24 Spellcraft check to convert it into steam)



OOC: Don't forget Trayah was delaying his action, so as soon as the water was parted by Whinoah's arrow he could have cast his spell (before the water rushed back in). You just didn't give me time to act before you posted the entire round.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2007)

(OOC: Nope--delay lets you act for certain (unlike ready), but you go just after the action instead of before/simultaneous like ready.  The water rushed back immediately after Whinoah's shot--it would require a readied action to act then)


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2007)

OOC: Considering a readied action only occurs *just before* the action which triggers it, that wouldn't work either.   Not that I mind the outcome mind you, but if delaying an action wouldn't work (acting on the same initiative, right after Whinoah fires, instead of before as is required by a readied action), it couldn't be done at all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2007)

(OOC: Sure it could--you ready an action to use the spell just before Whinoah's Xth arrow, where X is not equal to 1 )


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2007)

OOC: I think not!   Just before the action, means just before the action, not just before Xth part of the action.  

The way you made it work in play though is nothing short of amazing. One arrow couldn't keep the water back for more than an instant, but if three arrows are fired in succession with rapid shot the 2nd and 3rd don't encounter any water. Most magical indeed. 

Edit: Anyway, back to events as they've unfolded.


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2007)

*As soon as they emerge from the water, Trayah sets about healing the pair.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just tell me which spell levels Trayah uses to heal Lyssa and Obscurity.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2007)

(OOC: In this case, the word 'action' refers to the previously-mentioned 'conditions' rather than to a standard action, etc.  You can ready an action to kill someone if they speak, for instance, which they can do out of turn.  

As a more obvious example that this reading is correct, you can also ready an action to disrupt a spell, which obviously wouldn't do anything if the attack actually took place entirely before the spell does)

(OOC2: Obscurity is missing 47, and Lyssa is missing ~90.  I'm going to sleep, but you can roll the healing if you like)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2007)

"Thank you again Trayah for your healing.  I think this quest would've ended a long time ago without your abilities." says Obscurity as she is healed. She then checks on Lyssa to make sure she is holding up.


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: In this case, the word 'action' refers to the previously-mentioned 'conditions' rather than to a standard action, etc.  You can ready an action to kill someone if they speak, for instance, which they can do out of turn.)



Yes you can, as you're striking just before a free action is resolved.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: As a more obvious example that this reading is correct, you can also ready an action to disrupt a spell, which obviously wouldn't do anything if the attack actually took place entirely before the spell does)



OOC: It's also supported by the fact that you can attack someone coming through a doorway or around a corner, as they've already started their move action, heck they could have finished it by the time you see them. You know I've been teasing you, right ... sorry, I was bored.   

The fact is that the readied action takes place *as soon as* the conditions it requires are met (usually at the beginning or or during another action). So the _flame strike_ should have been cast as soon as the water was parted, not after the last arrow left the bow in this case, as a readied action interrupts the action that triggers it as soon as the conditions are met. What you did in the end was pretty much the same as delaying an action until right after the previous character, which you said wouldn't work. No need to change things around though, but I thought I'd point it out. 

The parted water situation certainly had some peculiarities to it nonetheless. Considering that a single arrow (standard action) couldn't keep the water back for more than an instant, but in a rapid fire situation (full round action) the first arrow managed to keep the water back until after the third arrow. Strange considering each additonal arrow would be fired a second or two later than the previous arrow.


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Thank you again Trayah for your healing.  I think this quest would've ended a long time ago without your abilities." says Obscurity as she is healed. She then checks on Lyssa to make sure she is holding up.



“Without all our abilities, I would say,” Trayah replies, bowing his head humbly in response, as he finishes healing Lyssa and Obscurity.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Obscurity healed 45 points:
CSW on Obscurity (35)
CLW on Obscurity (10)
Lyssa healed 91 points:
CCW on Lyssa (32)
CCW on Lyssa (32)
CSW on Lyssa (27)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2007)

"With this much corruption around, time is certainly of the essence. We must keep moving if we are all okay." urges Obscurity as she looks towards the direction they were headed.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2007)

“Yes, let’s push on. Hopefully we can stay clear of subsequent troubles of this kind, now we know what to look for,” Trayah adds, as he moves off along their intended path.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: A bit of an unconventional way of beating a monster, but hey--it works, and Trayah didn't even need to use the Flame Strike  )



OOC: Cool, I'm smart


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

*Despite Trayah's admonition, they have to slog through the sludgy morass to continue, and it is all-but-impossible to see into the murky depths, so if there is another creature beneath, they will still have trouble noticing.  They continue onward for a while, and fortunately, the next danger appears to be above the surface...though the fortune is the last thing to come to Whinoah's mind as she reacts instinctively when some of the swamp trees come to life, red pussy eyes appearing and rolling towards the group as the trees whip out oily tentacles to attack.*

(OOC: Whinoah was unsurprised and also wins Init)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2007)

Obscurity will lead off with a full power channeled pyroburst (holding it till next round if she thinks she can fire it without hitting friends or letting the trees get too close).


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2007)

OOC: I had to reread the description a few times.  Puss-y eyes, right?

Whinoah rapidly looses several holy arrows in the direction of the trees.

OOC: Rapid shot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2007)

(OOC: Eyes that are oozing pus, yes.

No Rapid Shot on the surprise round.  But yes Manyshot.  Still using holy arrows? (just to make sure) )


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: Yes.


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2007)

OOC: *poke*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2007)

*Whinoah makes too incredibly poorly-placed attacks and manages to deflect off the tree bark, highly unfortunate considering that the two sacred arrows with their bright pink glow seemed powerful enough to nearly defeat the corrupted tree on their own.*

(OOC: Wow, a 3 and a 5.  And the weird thing is those would have actually been right on target if not for the -4 for Manyshot.  Bad luck!

Obscurity did well on Init, but she's surprised and can't act.

In an uncharacteristic display of great reflexes, Trayah actually manages to go next--with his spirit-honed senses, he detects the ambush easily)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 17, 2007)

*Having anticipated another encounter with an affected plant, Trayah moves quickly towards the corrupted tree in the hope that the _blight_ spell he asked the spirits for will work as it’s supposed to against such a foe.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]_Blight_ (+8 melee touch attack; 10d6 damage; DC 22, Fort half)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2007)

OOC: Figures, which means I rolled 1 under what I needed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2007)

(OOC: Surprise round--can't both move and cast)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 19, 2007)

OOC: I realise that, but since I have no idea how far Trayah is from the corrupted tree, I posted an action that covers the entire process (getting to the tree and casting _blight_ on it), so you could play it out as required. That is unless something happens which might cause Trayah to rethink his choice, but for the moment he's moving in to _blight_ the corrupted tree.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

ooc: man I think I need to invest in some listen and/or spot ranks for her.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: man I think I need to invest in some listen and/or spot ranks for her.



OOC: Nah, Whinoah is good enough for you


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

ooc: not if I keep missing the surprise rounds LOL.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2007)

*Trayah moves closer to the evil tree.*

*Then the tree bursts into motion sending six tentacle-branches arcing forward to attack, and vicious lamprey-like mouths open up at the ends of the tentacle-branches, oozing tainted black drool.  Obscurity's uncanny instincts allow her to dodge one of the attacks, so in the end, each of them is hit by one, except Whinoah who takes two hits.  Whinoah's fey aura gives her unearthly fortitude, and so she ignores both of the tentacles' sapping blood-drinking attempts, though there are still two mouths attached to her.  Lyssa barely staves off the one that hits her through sheer luck.  But Obscurity and Trayah are badly weakened and damaged slightly from the tainted bile.*

(OOC: Trayah loses 8 Strength and 6 HP, Obscurity loses 7 Strength and 5 HP.  

Everyone has one or more tentacle-branches attached.  You cannot move away unless you break free with Strength or Escape Artist.  You can try to sever them with a Sunder attempt.

Whinoah, then Obscurity)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

(ooc: note to self, invest in dimension door or teleport next level).

Obscurity will try to wriggle her way loose (escape artist +9).


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2007)

Whinoah will try to wiggle free (+7 Untrained Escape Artist).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2007)

*The two agile and speedy girls try to wiggle free, but both fail rather badly and remain in the grip.*

(OOC: Unfortunately, Escape Artist is a standard action, so no attacks for you guys (since you aren't grappled, you could have taken attacks to sunder or attack the main body, etc) 

Trayah now, then enemy, then Lyssa.  Yay for Trayah and his 19 roll on initiative that lost to much lower rolls from the girls but kicked the monster's butt  )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

(ooc: not grappled? or not pinned?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2007)

(OOC: Neither grappled nor pinned, just unable to move.  The tentacle with its maw in your flesh can reel you in, but it isn't wrapped around you or anything.  That's why I mentioned the Sunder thing even though everyone is affected )


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, don't do melee   (Well, I have...)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 20, 2007)

OOC:  Well, Trayah would be lucky if he could sunder the branches at full strength, but weakened like this (Str 5) I don’t think so, especially without an edged weapon. Since the tree was so accommodating and came to Trayah though, he’ll continue with his blight attempt (I assume he can touch the piece attached to him fairly easily). 

*Reeling from the loss of strength, Trayah nevertheless calls down the spirits power to _blight_ the tainted plant.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]_Blight_ (+4 melee touch attack; 10d6 damage; DC 22, Fort half).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2007)

(ooc: hmm Obscurity would have a 4 str so a +3 melee and 1d6-3 dmg. dont think that would cut it (with a rapier none the less) without grappling though she could've easily made the dc 15 concentration check to cast something (polymorph self))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2007)

(OOC: I'm going to be nice and have Blight work even though the Tainted tree's type is no longer plant.  I'm just nice like that )

*The tentacle grasping Trayah withers and blackens, crumbling into a dark sooty something as it falls away from him and falls off.  The main tree seems unharmed, but at least Trayah is not being pulled in anymore.*

*The creature pulls everyone except Trayah in towards its main trunk, and suddenly, the trunk splits open, revealing a gaping maw filled with razor-sharp teeth that are ready to devour the group one by one.  Lyssa begins to cast a spell, but the hideous maw chomps down on her as she drops her guard, and it gulps her down with a horrific crunching sound as she protests "Not again!  Doesn't someone have Freedom of Movement...".*

(OOC: Whinoah now, then Obscurity)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2007)

OOC: Not quite the result I was after, but better than nothing considering the circumstances.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2007)

Whinoah gets an idea, and tries to struggle free enough to cast Flamestrike on the corrupted creature.

OOC: at least if I can not get friends with it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2007)

ooc: can she cast polymorph now?  if the concentration check is not too extreme and she is physically able, Obscurity will turn into another dinosaur.


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2007)

OOC: Should be the same concentration check as normal to not provoke an AoO I think


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2007)

(OOC: Concentration check is the same as for grappling, except that somatic spells are still allowed.  Whinoah would by necessity hit Lyssa with the Flamestrike, since Lyssa is currently being eaten by the critter and thus in the same squares)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2007)

Obscurity will try to cast polymorph then to transform into another large dinosaur to break out.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2007)

OOC: No clue what to do then


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

(OOC: You could delay or something)


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2007)

Whinoah will delay.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2007)

*Whinoah delays, as Obscurity turns into an Elasmosaurus again (the largest and most powerful dinosaur she can handle, and apparently it can move on land, albeit slowly).*

(OOC: Trayah, then enemy, then Lyssa, though Whinoah can intterupt at any time)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2007)

*Trayah summons a _large earth elemental_ near Lyssa to attack the tainted tree and try to free her as he tries to move out of it’s reach.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]_Summon Nature’s Ally V_, using on of his prepared _Wall of Fire_ spells.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2007)

*Trayah begins to summon an elemental.*

(OOC: The enemy is about to act.  I'll let Bront post whether or not Whinoah plans to cease delaying)


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2007)

Whinoah will try to wiggle free

OOC: Still at a loss of what to do, but being pulled is bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

*Rather than use her weapon, Whinoah struggles futilely in the creature's grasp once more, with no more success.*

*It opens its maw again, slavering with darkling liquid, and bites at its only decently grappled opponent, Whinoah.  Whinoah somehow manages to dodge the bite with her incredible dexterity.  Meanwhile, the other tentacle attached to Obscurity recognises the futility of grappling her and withdraws, giving the creature four free now, ready to attack next time if necessary.  At the same time, Lyssa continues to be digested towards unconsciousness.*

(OOC: Okay, back to Obscurity and then Trayah, whose elemental will appear)


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2007)

OOC: The other big problem, is that I have my bow out, which isn't to effective in melee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

(OOC: True--she could have shot it easily last time back when she wasn't in melee, but now it's more difficult)


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: She was grappled then too   She did shoot at it before she got grappled.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2007)

(OOC: She's not grappled, just tagged by the tentacles.  She can't move away with making an Escape Artist check but is otherwsie unrestricted)


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: Oh, I was unaware of that   Certaintly sound like being grappled.  If I had known that, I would have fired the bow using holy arrows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2007)

(OOC: That's why I said 







> (OOC: Neither grappled nor pinned, just unable to move. The tentacle with its maw in your flesh can reel you in, but it isn't wrapped around you or anything. That's why I mentioned the Sunder thing even though everyone is affected )



)


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: I must have missed that   I've been having more bad days than good with varios issues that cause me to miss things of late


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 25, 2007)

As an Elasmosaurus, Obscurity will in turn try to eat the plant-thing.

(ooc: sorry, I unsubscribed to this thread. Back in now)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: What's holding us up here? I know Trayah's due to act after Obscurity, which is why I haven't posted yet, as I'm waiting for Obscurity's action to happen first to see where we stand.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: Roll call please, so we can see whether this game is dead or just on hiatus.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2007)

OOC: I got so lost in what was happening in this combat I'm still not sure what's going on.  I think we're waiting on RA.


----------

